# #52 CLOSED -PANDAS LARGE AND SMALL WITH GYPSYCREAM



## Designer1234

WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

*YOU ARE NOW IN the WORKSHOP #52 Pandas Large and Small with GypsyCream!*

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

It is important, as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

*Please post "I'm In"as soon as you come into this thread to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post*.

If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.
==============================
TO MAKE SURE YOU ALWAYS RECEIVE EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS OF POSTS PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:

*INFORMATION *- how to make sure your emails arrive - you can set *My Profile* at the top of this page to do that. Please read the following:

*If you continue to have problems receiving emails about different topics go to*:

"my profile" at the top of this or any other page. click on it. 
go to; *Sections*

subscribed to Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234

once you have done that you will also see *Notification Information* -- there are two little boxes -- please put a tick in each one and you will see where to click so that they are accepted. This will mean that every time you post in any topic you will receive copies of that topic posts until you click unwatch -

by going to *Watched topics* at the top of your page. you can then delete any that you are not interested in receiving. 
They do seem to allow for some topics to be watched even though you have not subscribed but it is not a sure thing.

I would recommend that anyone using the workshops follow the above and you should have no probem receiving posts.

I hope this helps.

We have 3100 subscribed members. It will also mean that the workshop section will be placed on your home page with the other sections you are automatically subscribed to. It is easy then to read our closed workshops, information threads etc. While you are in Sections there might be other sections you are interested in and you can subscribe to whatever section interests you.
=================================

Please don't give individual links to the workshops - we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy this class. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

We ask that you don't post downloads without discussing it with either myself designer1234 or the teacher. We have a techie Manager (prismaticr) who looks after all computer work for us.


----------



## Gypsycream

*Hello and welcome to the Panda workshop*

*NOTE:

Yes there is a pattern,If you don't have yours you'll find it in the Designer Store

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-107-1.html* (section

or here is the direct link to find out about the patternl

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239518-1.html*

-once you have bought your pattern come back to THIS thread-- thanks, Designer1234

=========================================

Thank you to Designer1234 for inviting me to host this workshop and to every one of you who have decided to join us. Im sure we are going to have some fun and you will create a lovely panda and perhaps be inspired to go on and try other bears and animals.

_The reason I included two sizes on this pattern is to encourage you to try. If you aren't used to knitting animals or you are worried about using eyelash then start with the small panda. Of course you dont have to use eyelash, this panda will look great in any yarn medium and it doesn't have to be black and white, it can be any colour you like. Ive already seem some wonderful pink/purple/blue and white pandas in the Pictures Section_.

---

A good place to start is with the body, its the biggest piece, but you will start with white and by the time we get to the colour change you will be used to using your chosen yarns.

I suggest you then go on to the front legs/arms. These have been designed with paw pads (yarn C) and you have a left and right leg because the seam sits at the back of the leg/arm when sewn to the body.
---

Once they are completed well move on to the legs. Now these also have paw pads (yarn C) and are such fun to knit. You will be concentrating on the pattern, look at your work and suddenly you will see a foot appear!!!
---
Head will come next.

With this pattern I have given you two options for the eye patches. One is to knit the patches in, tiny bit of colour work and if anyone is confused with colour changes, I will knit with you and take photos as I go to help, or there are lots of videos on Youtube that will perhaps explain it better than I can with photos alone.

The other option is to knit the head white (yarn A), and follow the directions for the separate eye patches which will be sewn on during assembly.
---
Lastly will be the ears and tail. 
====================

I suggest that you sew up your body pieces as you finish knitting them; it gets a lot less confusing that way, but save the stuffing until you are ready to assemble. All the sewing up directions are included with your patterns.

We will then be ready to assemble our pandas!!
========
I will do an in depth step by step photo guide to help you, with a few little hints and tips along the way. We will also work on the placement of eyes and noses and how to best secure them in place.

=============

*Any questions, please post on this thread and I will reply as best I can, quoting your question so that everyone will see both question and answer. Remember there is no such thing as a stupid question, so dont be afraid to ask*.

As Im in the UK there may be a time delay until I reply but I will reply!


----------



## Gypsycream

merae said:


> Well Pat, I have found out that boucle' yarn is a real "bear" to knit with!  So looking forward to this workshop!


Agreed but it does make lovely bears


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Morning Pat, I am still waiting for the post to find out if my black yarn is in it but a question re eye patches. I'm using King Cole Moments would you go with colour work or knit separately and sewn on after?
> 
> Thianks
> 
> Tina


The choice is all yours Tina. I've included directions for both methods. If you go with the sew on after, I've put directions for placing stitch markers when the patches will be sewn after stuffing, to give you a guide.

You can start the body if you have your white yarn ready  I've cast on and increased to 40 stitches. Had to stop to do some cleaning


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> Question can I longtail cast on? when you do the 4 rows stockinette does that mean you count one knit and purl row as 1 and do four times? thank you mw


Have to admit that I'm not sure what longtail cast on is, I'll have to google it. But leave at least 12 inch tail when you cast on as this help with the sewing up.

4 rows stockinette = 1 knit row; 1 purl row; 1 knit row; 1 purl row. Your cast on doesn't count as a row.


----------



## Gypsycream

Scrags said:


> I've finished the body and left front leg yeah ! Should I do right front leg next or back legs next ? Scrags


I would go with the second front leg, get them out of the way lol! Well done, you are going so well


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Did I read that you prefer the look of the sewn on eye but you also would rather do the knit one. Is that because of the sewing or is there another reason. Thanks.


I think the sewn on ones look best, but its nice to get them done by knitting in, if that makes sense


----------



## Gypsycream

Well I'm struggling  I decided on a yarn last night, never knitted this particular fleecy yarn before, got most of the body done and decided I'd chosen the wrong yarn, so I've frogged it and started with a yarn I know I like  Just got to the change of the colours to black


----------



## Gypsycream

I've just finished my body, thought it may be helpful if I post photos of how I'm sewing up as I go along.


----------



## Gypsycream

neomom2 said:


> ..but I'm going to try to crochet one.
> 
> you are marked in - I am leaving your post as I want Gypsycream to see it. welcome


Good luck!! I don't crochet so I'm afraid I won't be a lot of help until it comes to assembly perhaps


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> I have a question as to what size needle I should use for my yarn. I could not find what I was looking for and ended up with a hobbylobby yarn called fleece-lite. Suggested needle size is US11. I did swatches with US6 - too difficult, US7 - still difficult but doable and US8 - much easier to work with and still a very dense fabric. Should I use the US7 or the US8?


Go with the US8, you will make a lot bigger panda of course and you'll use a lot more yarn. Perhaps you could do the small panda option. As long as your fabric is dense it will be fine 

Chris Kelly is using long eyelash and her panda is going to be a monster lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Good day all. Once the morning coffee is finished , will start sewing. All the pieces are knitted and awaiting the sewing and stuffing. So glad to see many new knitters joining the fan club of Pat's designs. You'll enjoy working with Pat.....she is terrific. Talk soon.


lol! seems you are way ahead of the game  I'll be doing a lot of extra photos when it comes to sew, stuffing and assembly but if you are confident go ahead


----------



## Gypsycream

conniesews said:


> I have knit several of Pat's bears in the past and have just finished the body of the panda. Hope I don't get behind. This is my first workshop. Wish me luck.


I've only just finished the body too, so we'll keep each other company lol!

This isn't a race, its a learning curve for us all. The main aim is to make lovely pandas who will all take place in the panda parade!!!


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you. I was planning on starting with the small panda and know he will be bigger than the 7 inches. Have physiotherapy in about an hour and will start when I return. Can't wait to see him come alive.



Gypsycream said:


> Go with the US8, you will make a lot bigger panda of course and you'll use a lot more yarn. Perhaps you could do the small panda option. As long as your fabric is dense it will be fine
> 
> Chris Kelly is using long eyelash and her panda is going to be a monster lol!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Hi. I guess I'm in over my head. I don't read patterns well. I do very basic knit purl nothing fancy. I've been signed up for workshops before but ended up working so I've never tried them. I get so intimidated wish me luck. I understand the first 4 rows the increase panics me.. I know I'm a freak haha.

Designer here:We have had so many people join the workshops and have felt intimidated - but remember the teachers all are KP members who want to help their fellow KP members learn new ways. I have never heard a teacher complain about any new knitter. Usually the new knitters are given all sorts of help and finish a wonderful project and then they take another class with a different teacher. There are people here who have learned so much from these 
workshops. Let yourself be one of them.!!!!


----------



## OMgirl

Since I am making Gypsycream's Panda from regular DK acrylic yarn, I think the seams will really show, so I've decided to seam up the back of the body (and all other seams) using Mattress Stitch from the right side so the seams won't be so visible... I love how it is turning out so far!!! (Had I used one of the funky fur/hairy/boucle/chunky yarns, this would not be an issue!)


















YAY! The body is stuffed and seamed! ~Done with Step 1.


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda333 said:


> Please tell us the yarn brand you used. I like the look of your work. I am using Fun Fur but yours is nicer.
> 
> Thanks so very much!


Are you asking me Linda? I'm using Snowflake Chunky, its not the nicest yarn to work with but does make nice soft bears


----------



## Gypsycream

Scrags said:


> Oh no I've done 2left front legs . I suppose I can't jimmy it to fit I guess I have to do another one for the right . Gosh darn it . It bought I would get something wrong . Scrags


If you are using furry yarn, you can give the seam a good brush and you'll not notice it


----------



## Gypsycream

amanda81164 said:


> Hi, just wanted to let you know how brilliant Deramores are. I ordered the yarn only yesterday and it arrived this morning in less than 24 hours!!! So I'm all ready to start my panda this evening. I'm using the Bergere de France Teddy yarn, it says on the website to use size 5mm needles, would you agree this is the best size for the Panda? Many thanks Amanda


I've used this and I opted for 4mm needle size. Deramores really are the best aren't they? And so friendly too


----------



## Gypsycream

crafterwantabe said:


> Hi. I guess I'm in over my head. I don't read patterns well. I do very basic knit purl nothing fancy. I've been signed up for workshops before but ended up working so I've never tried them. I get so intimidated wish me luck. I understand the first 4 rows the increase panics me.. I know I'm a freak haha.


Please don't worry, you can see how simply I write patterns. The increase is to knit into the stitch as you would normally, but don't drop the loop, swing your right needle under your left and knit into the back of the same stitch. Check out Youtube videos to help you.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> I will get my pattern this afternoon and hopefully using yarn that I already have. My question is, can the body, legs, etc be worked in the round? Just wondered.
> Thanks, Fran


I don't knit in the round, if you can figure it out then go with it


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> Since I am making Gypsycream's Panda from regular DK acrylic yarn, I think the seams will really show, so I've decided to seam up the back of the body (and all other seams) using Mattress Stitch from the right side so the seams won't be so visible... I love how it is turning out so far!!! (Had I used one of the funky fur/hairy/boucle/chunky yarns, this would not be an issue!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! The body is stuffed and seamed! ~Done with Step 1.


Looking good!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Swtthng said:


> Hi Pat, I'm working with Romance fun fur from Lion Brand and it's pretty long. I'm wondering if I could just Garter stitch the bear vs stockinette? It's not going to show the pattern when done. Thoughts? Thanks!


Yes of course, but take care when it comes to the contrasts or you'll end up with reverse stocking stitch if you aren't careful with your row counts


----------



## tintin63

barbara55 said:


> First hiccup, now I am actually reading the pattern ready to start what size is 3.5 in old money as I only have 3.25 & 3.75 don't think I've ever seen 3.5?


*We didn't have a 3.5 equivalent . As I have only one set of 3.5mm I'm using one 3.25 and one 3.75 together for the legs*.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Pat, you mentioned not knowing what the long tail cast on is; what method do you use then?


I tie a knot, knit into the first stitch, loop it on to the left needle and the put right needle between the two stitches, knit and loop. can't remember what its called now lol! Brain has gone dead!!


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> We didn't have a 3.5 equivalent . As I have only one set of 3.5mm I'm using one 3.25 and one 3.75 together for the legs.


There wasn't a 3.5mm in old money, go with the 3.75mm


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> I tie a knot, knit into the first stitch, loop it on to the left needle and the put right needle between the two stitches, knit and loop. can't remember what its called now lol! Brain has gone dead!!


It's the cable cast on Pat.  I use it too for nearly everything.


----------



## docdot

Am knitting in the round as I did with several other bears. It goes really fast. Just keeping track of stitches and rows.

I love Pat's patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Pat, you mentioned not knowing what the long tail cast on is; what method do you use then?


OK, looked up long tail cast on, yeah well!!! I do cable cast on, it was the way I was taught by my Mum. Each to their own


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Ok. Ive done 12 small panda body rows and am where it says to knit 10 increase in following 20 stitches . Confused as I just finished a knit row. I'm a little behind y'all.
> Should I purl and then start this row?


If you started with a purl row and stocking stitched 5 rows it would the increase row will be a knit row. Have you maybe miscounted?


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> It's the cable cast on Pat.  I use it too for nearly everything.


Yes it is, I looked it up lol! It was the way I was taught


----------



## Gypsycream

amanda81164 said:


> Thank you Pat for your recommendation and quick reply, I will use 4mm instead of the 5mm. Yes, I've never used Deramores before, but their customer service is fantastic and amazingly quick delivery. I'm very impressed and will be using them in the future.


I use Deramores for most of my yarn. If you look them up on Facebook and like their page you get lots of discounts. They even stock Red Heart and Lion Brand now. Just waiting for Bernat!! That would be great


----------



## amudaus

Tina! it will be eyeless until the postman calls. :lol:


----------



## bcapiak

docdot said:


> Am knitting in the round as I did with several other bears. It goes really fast. Just keeping track of stitches and rows.
> 
> I love Pat's patterns.


Do you use the same number of stitches when knitting in the round or do you have to make adjustments?

Thanks!


----------



## lindseymary

Gosh, you were right about knitting with Snowflake on 3.5mm needles!!On row 6 of 26 rows white on body and having to stop for today....Ole Arthur is shouting too loudly.Will be back tomorrow, but am likely to have the most "over-due" panda on class....but I'll get there.Lindseymary


----------



## tintin63

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Pat! Just now starting the large Panda. Very basic questions for you.
> Do you hold the eyelash yarn with the worsted weight yarn together when beginning the body?
> Also do you use the worsted weight with the pipsqueak yarn? I'm assuming you do but just want to make sure.
> I'm making two pandas. One using eyelash yarn and worsted wt. yarn and another using pipsqueak yarn.


I'm sure Pat will be back on to answer you but if your waiting to start - we dont use two strands we use eyelash/ pipsqueak/worsted etc for the Panda body and then worsted or Aran yarn for the pads.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gypsycream

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy was I confused; truly thought with eyelash you would be using the two together.


I don't normally use eyelash with anything else. I advise a small needle size so that your knitted fabric will be nice and tight. But if you want to knit a running yarn along side your eyelash there is no reason not to. Your bear will be bigger and you'll probably need a larger needle size.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat i have completed knitting the large Panda and starting to sew it up.Do you think it would be a good idea to put small beads or little pellets in hands and feet.The Panda is not for a child.


Sounds like fun Amudaus  You could weight his bottom too!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Pat! Just now starting the large Panda. Very basic questions for you.
> Do you hold the eyelash yarn with the worsted weight yarn together when beginning the body?
> Also do you use the worsted weight with the pipsqueak yarn? I'm assuming you do but just want to make sure.
> I'm making two pandas. One using eyelash yarn and worsted wt. yarn and another using pipsqueak yarn.


Do you mean to use worsted for the contrasts, muzzle, paw pads etc? I always use worsted weight for those whether I'm using eyelash or our equivalent to your pipsqueak, Snowflake.

If you mean using the two yarns together, no I don't, I just use they eyelash on its own.


----------



## Gypsycream

lindseymary said:


> Gosh, you were right about knitting with Snowflake on 3.5mm needles!!On row 6 of 26 rows white on body and having to stop for today....Ole Arthur is shouting too loudly.Will be back tomorrow, but am likely to have the most "over-due" panda on class....but I'll get there.Lindseymary


I'm using snowflake too! I feel your pain lol! It does get easier as you get used to it


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> Pat, I started the large Panda a few days ago with knitting worsted black and white yarn. I have the body, head, tail and one ear knitted. My question is that I am wondering if I can get the arms, legs, etc. sewn on neatly. With white and black there is really no where to hide the stitches with knitting worsted yarn. I have started another Panda with Ice Yarn eyelash. I am working on it now with the workshop.


Good question, if you ever find an answer share it with me please!! I really struggle to get nice neat stitching  Small stitches pulled really tight as you stitch is the best I've come up with.


----------



## Gypsycream

Must apologies for not being here to answer questions, I wasn't getting any new update emails from this thread, I was just checking before I went to bed and found all your questions. So sorry

anyone worried about being late starting please don't worry, this isn't a race and I've plenty of time.

I've been knitting slowly today too because I took a lump out of my finger and I'm struggling to type and knit  hopefully it will be back to normal tomorrow.

Off to bed now, night night


----------



## tambirrer58

Done on my body. Boy, did it eat the stuffing!


----------



## OMgirl

Grandma Jo said:


> Pat, I started the large Panda a few days ago with knitting worsted black and white yarn. I have the body, head, tail and one ear knitted. My question is that I am wondering if I can get the arms, legs, etc. sewn on neatly. With white and black there is really no where to hide the stitches with knitting worsted yarn.





Gypsycream said:


> Good question, if you ever find an answer share it with me please!! I really struggle to get nice neat stitching  Small stitches pulled really tight as you stitch is the best I've come up with.


FYI...I am also knitting my bear with just plain yarn from my stash instead of fancy/fuzzy/furry yarn, so I am seaming it _from the right side using mattress stitch:_
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/mattress.html




instead of the wrong side with a whip stitch. It seems to be working great! You can see pix of how it looks on my post on page 3 of this thread.
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## KJKnitCro

OMgirl said:


> FYI...I am also knitting my bear with just plain yarn from my stash instead of fancy/fuzzy/furry yarn, so I am seaming it _from the right side using mattress stitch:_
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/mattress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of the wrong side with a whip stitch. It seems to be working great! You can see pix of how it looks on my post on page 3 of this thread.
> Kindest Regards,
> OMgirl


What stitch will you use when attaching the arms, legs, and tail? That is the bigger concern for me, as I am also using a smooth yarn. I agree, mattress stitch is great for seaming the different pieces individually before stuffing.


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION FROM DESIGNER*

I will be removing posts after a couple of days that don't really ask or answer questions. YOu are welcome to post what you wish. We do remove extranous posts so that the information is easy to read for new people as they join it. It is one of the great things about the workshops we have abilities that are not available on the open forums.

We try to make the class as easy to read as possible, and if we see duplicate questions and answers we sometimes remove them with the permission of the teacher. I wan't you all to know what we are doing so you won't feel that we are ignoring you or removing your posts without an explanation.

The idea of these workshops is to help the teacher teach a subject and help the students get their questions answered. So please 
know that that is why my I am here. I promise not to remove anything important and will leave things alone until I feel that everyone has had a chance to see the post.

This is the largest workshop we have ever held and as a result it will require a bit more trimming than usual. I will try very hard not to delete any posts that are important or asking a question before Pat has had a chance to answer. I want it to be as clear as I can.  Also as we are progressing, please check out that your question has not been answered previously. this would help us a lot and Free up the teacher to answer new questions. thanks very much 

So work away, and she will be back in our morning. Please ask here rather than pm me if you have a question about the workshop however I am not able to answer any questions about the actual knitting of the pandas. Designer1234


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Done on my body. Boy, did it eat the stuffing!


lol! well its a nice rounded little panda isn't it?? Looks great well done.


----------



## Gypsycream

flyty1n said:


> Is it best to knit the arms and the legs on the same needle, at the same time, so as to make sure they turn out the same, but from 2 different balls of yarn? I got the yarn today and hope to start this weekend.


If you a comfortable doing that then yes great idea. I know Chris Kelly does it this way and it works well for her 

Actually I really must try this too!!


----------



## Gypsycream

jeruthie said:


> I must be knitting too loose making the small bear and finished the body and it is 7 inches. before I frog it completely I am considering starting a new one with smaller needle -I am using Ice eyelash and it is really very pretty - but the smaller needle (I'm auditioning different sizes) looks better -much fuller and less spaces. can you tell me how long the body should be for small and large pandas.


Don't frog it!!!! It really doesn't matter what size your panda works out to be. The main thing is that your knitted fabric is tight and the stuffing won't peep through it and its not too stretch, it will stretch a little but not too much. Different yarns come out in different sizes.


----------



## Gypsycream

Judyh said:


> Pat,
> Will you be putting all the assembly pictures together in 1 place or in a pdf, or should we be copying the pictures as you post them?


I had intended doing an in depth step by step guide here on this thread when I've got my pieces knitted. I'll put a lot more photos on the tricky bits like eye and nose attaching and placements, how to attach legs and arms etc.

I know a lot of you are already accomplished bear artists and won't need any extra help so please go ahead and assemble your panda. But I will still do the assembly for those who haven't made a bear before.

The aim of the game is that we all produce perfect pandas


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for your dedication Designer1234, you must be one busy lady with this workshop and guiding everyone to the right place, I'm sure we all appreciate your hard work. This is turning out to be a very busy workshop and I for one am loving it and really appreciate your help.

This isn't the first time I've had problems with delayed update emails coming through to me, it often happens when a thread is busy. I often don't get emails advising me I have a pm too. But when you consider just how popular KP is and how busy it must get at certain times of the day its not surprising it gets overloaded. I'll make a point of manually checking for new posts in future.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lynney said:


> Thank you Pat, I have the pattern (in fact all your patterns LOL) but don't have time at the moment to start the Panda's. They are next in line.


That's good Lynney, you can keep an eye on this workshop and work when you are ready, this thread will be "kept" when the workshop is finished so you can refer to it if necessary and I'm always available if you need help.


----------



## Grammax8

Meet
Shu Fang (Chinese for kind, gentle, sweet)

She is the small panda of Pat's design. She sits 9 1/2 tall.

Used Berroco Nanuk for yarns A & B on a #9 needle.
Used Debbie Bliss Blue Leicester for yarn C on #7 needle.
Used Plymouth Encore for yarn D on # 7 needle.
#14mm eyes and 20mm nose.

Not perfect but sweet.
Now need to do at least 2 more for DIL and GD.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Meet
> Shu Fang (Chinese for kind, gentle, sweet)
> 
> She is the small panda of Pat's design. She sits 9 1/2 tall.
> 
> Used Berroco Nanuk for yarns A & B on a #9 needle.
> Used Debbie Bliss Blue Leicester for yarn C on #7 needle.
> Used Plymouth Encore for yarn D on # 7 needle.
> #14mm eyes and 20mm nose.
> 
> Not perfect but sweet.
> Now need to do at least 2 more for DIL and GD.


Perfectly adorable!!! I love her and her name


----------



## Gypsycream

Here are the front legs/arms. Thought it would be helpful to show them stitched.

Right sides together stitch around the paw pad and up the seam. From the cast off edge stitch down the seam, leaving a gap for stuffing.

Turn to the right side and slip stitch across the top of the cast off edge.

On to the back legs


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. All knitting was done before the start date. Just took a while to assemble....too many other things to do: laundry, dishes, food preparation, etc. Sent a picture to DIL's for their comments and immediately one responded saying she would like one and also for GD. Now to purchase more yarn and get busy.


I'm not surprised as she's totally lovely


----------



## Designer1234

Grammax8 said:


> Meet
> Shu Fang (Chinese for kind, gentle, sweet)
> 
> She is the small panda of Pat's design. She sits 9 1/2 tall.
> 
> Used Berroco Nanuk for yarns A & B on a #9 needle.
> Used Debbie Bliss Blue Leicester for yarn C on #7 needle.
> Used Plymouth Encore for yarn D on # 7 needle.
> #14mm eyes and 20mm nose.
> 
> WOW! She is absolutely gorgeous. She warms my heart when I look at her. I am sooo impressed -- once we get a few finished I will open a "Panda Parade" congratulations. I just love her.
> 
> I won't be able to join you in making one now but I sure am going to try to make one once I get a break from all the workshops!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, I have been steaming ahead with the black this morning as I have to be out for Optician's later. So far completed body, head, ears and tail. Pads all made, just starting on 47 rows of legs after lunch. Or I may just sew some pieces up as I might get so involved I'll forget to go out in time for bus.
> Q what sort of brush do you use to get fur onto right side? As doing this before I sew them might be easier?
> 
> Thanks
> Tina


You are getting on so well Tina!!  I use a suede shoe brush, you know the type you get in the supermarkets for suede shoes. It has rubber bristles one side and harder bristles the other, mine actually has metal bristles mixed in and it works a treat[//u].

Good luck at the opticians, you've reminded me I really must make an appointment!!


----------



## Designer1234

IMPORTANT -DESIGNER HERE!

*If you join in after the workshop has started PLEASE GO BACK TO PAGE ONE and read all the information there* I would suggest that each of you - even those who have joined previously but are new at this type of project go back and read the beginning of the workshop. There are lots of questions answered on the pages and it is really worth your while to read the questions and answers so that you will be up to date.

(You might have a question that has already been answered by the teacher regarding yarn or needles - so I would ask you to do that)

Thank you so much. I would also ask you to read all my posts on this workshop - it might make the workshop easier for you.


----------



## crafterwantabe

crafterwantabe said:


> Hi. I guess I'm in over my head. I don't read patterns well. I do very basic knit purl nothing fancy. I've been signed up for workshops before but ended up working so I've never tried them. I get so intimidated wish me luck. I understand the first 4 rows the increase panics me.. I know I'm a freak haha.
> 
> Designer here:We have had so many people join the workshops and have felt intimidated - but remember the teachers all are KP members who want to help their fellow KP members learn new ways. I have never heard a teacher complain about any new knitter. Usually the new knitters are given all sorts of help and finish a wonderful project and then they take another class with a different teacher. There are people here who have learned so much from these
> workshops. Let yourself be one of them.!!!!


Designer thank you for all your encouraging words... I'm working on it. Slow process. I have issues with my tendons in my hand so I can only do a little at a time. But it is so worth it. Very fun. I'm learning. Thank you for all you do!!!!! Mary


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Pat, when you get to the head, will you please take pictures of the process on the needles doing the knit in eye patches? I'd really like to see what looks like and how to avoid a hole where the two different yarns connect. I know you aren't there yet and please delete this request so it isn't in the way . Thank you so much.


Hi angel, I did intend to do that. I've got one back leg to do and I'm working on the head with knitted in eye patches tomorrow, I'll get #2 son to take step by step photos as I knit and post them on here


----------



## Gypsycream

crafterwantabe said:


> Designer thank you for all your encouraging words... I'm working on it. Slow process. I have issues with my tendons in my hand so I can only do a little at a time. But it is so worth it. Very fun. I'm learning. Thank you for all you do!!!!! Mary


Ouch poor hands xx the increases won't help I'm afraid. But don't worry or rush, just do what you can and not too much at a time.


----------



## deborah337

I cheated a little and started early. Here is my finished panda. I used thicker yarn and had to crochet my nose because Hobby Lobby didn't have one large enough. I think it's a boy, but not sure yet. He/she insisted on having an inquisitive head tilt. He is about 14" tall in a seated position. Pattern is very easy although I didn't use eyelash yarn. He is very cute I think


----------



## Designer1234

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for your dedication Designer1234, you must be one busy lady with this workshop and guiding everyone to the right place, I'm sure we all appreciate your hard work. This is turning out to be a very busy workshop and I for one am loving it and really appreciate your help.
> 
> This isn't the first time I've had problems with delayed update emails coming through to me, it often happens when a thread is busy. I often don't get emails advising me I have a pm too. But when you consider just how popular KP is and how busy it must get at certain times of the day its not surprising it gets overloaded. I'll make a point of manually checking for new posts in future.


Thanks Pat. Some of the teachers unwatch their class posts and come in 3 or 4 times a day and answer all the questions that have been asked since the last time they answered. On workshops like this I do the same thing as my mail program gets so many posts from the different workshops that I just can't keep up. So now I unwatch the topic, and come back 3 or 4 times a day and do what I have to do.

With a workshop like this I recommend that all of you do this. Just unwatch for now and don't worry about the posts coming to your email. Come in here and read the actual messages -from the time you read it prior to this visit. It does work and it sure makes your mail less confusing.

One more thing I recommend - especially for the teachers is quickly skim through from page one in case you might have missed a question. I skim it from page one each time I come it.

--You will notice that some of the posts have been removed. It is an extremely large class, so I am 'trimming it ' fairly soon after the posts so that the thread is easy to read. It is perfectly okay to post , but if it isn't a question or one of Pat's answers, or unless I feel it is really important, I will delete your posts a few hours after it has been posted. It makes the workshop much easier to read.

I would also make sure that you go to 'my profile' and make sure that the Notification information little windows are ticked - and also suscribe to the workshops - that way they will be placed on your home page- although with large classes I recommend you read the workshop rather than the emails as they are so hard to keep track of - especially for the teacher.


----------



## Gypsycream

Shelly4545 said:


> Designer1234 mentioned that you could cut and paste portions of the posts... I'm on an ipad would appreciate if someone could help me with that process... Will have to start late as sick with fever and headache... Hopefully better by weekend but want to save posts before she deletes them... Thanks so much... So happy to be a part of the Pandamonium ... Shelly


Bless I hope you feel better soon. Don't worry Designer1234 is only cutting the posts that people are putting on to say they are in, she's not taking any of the questions and answers or photo or yarn info so you'll be OK. If you have any questions once this thread has closed you can always pm me and I'll try to help 

Now get better soon!


----------



## Designer1234

Shelly4545 said:


> Designer1234 mentioned that you could cut and paste portions of the posts... I'm on an ipad would appreciate if someone could help me with that process... Will have to start late as sick with fever and headache... Hopefully better by weekend but want to save posts before she deletes them... Thanks so much... So happy to be a part of the Pandamonium ... Shelly


ANSWER:

I am on a desk top and am not sure what you are able to do on an ipad. I would recommend for those who are having difficulty getting the information, that you COME DIRECTLY INTO THE WORKSHOP rather than have the posts sent to your mail.

Shelly, the reason I delete the posts that do not affect the class work, is to make it so that you don't have to save all those posts which are not pertinent to the class. So you will still have all the workshop information. the teacher puts the question and answer in her answer posts, so I delete the original question - you therefore would not miss anything as both questions and answers are in Pat's reply.

Remember everyone -- this workshop will remain on our section permanently -- so it might be easier - instead of keeping files, to come here and refer to the information. I never keep any of the finished workshops or parts there of - If I decide to do one of the classes -- I come back and read the posts. I think that might be easier for everyone.

There are so many ways to do things. There is also the possiblility of high lighting a section, and pasting it on a word document - then printing it - as well as the pattern. I don't do that - I just refer to the closed workshop.

So, generaly I would recommend that you work from the Workshop- It will be here permanently so you can considered it filed here.

remember I will be deleting anything that is not helpful information for when it is locked and put in with the rest of the closed workshops. especially this workshop as there are so many people working on their pandas.


----------



## Gypsycream

deborah337 said:


> I cheated a little and started early. Here is my finished panda. I used thicker yarn and had to crochet my nose because Hobby Lobby didn't have one large enough. I think it's a boy, but not sure yet. He/she insisted on having an inquisitive head tilt. He is about 14" tall in a seated position. Pattern is very easy although I didn't use eyelash yarn. He is very cute I think


Cute? He's (yes a little boy I think) is adorable! Love that yarn, so soft looking. Love his little questioning face, like he's saying is that me?

Really can't wait for this Panda Parade, its going to be amazing


----------



## Designer1234

I will leave my posts up for awhile as I think they might be of help in this workshop. I am going to go and work on some other 'stuff' for the next while but will drop by again tonight. 

Once we have four pandas finished I will open the "Parade' I can hardly wait. they are absolutely wonderful Pat -- I am so glad you agreed to do a workshop for us. I just hope you will do more! Designer


----------



## Gypsycream

Designer1234 said:


> I will leave my posts up for awhile as I think they might be of help in this workshop. I am going to go and work on some other 'stuff' for the next while but will drop by again tonight.
> 
> Once we have four pandas finished I will open the "Parade' I can hardly wait. they are absolutely wonderful Pat -- I am so glad you agreed to do a workshop for us. I just hope you will do more! Designer


Its my pleasure Designer1234, have to admit that I'm amazed at the natural bear artists in this workshop, thrilled too of course to be sharing my love of bears


----------



## Gypsycream

irishrose24 said:


> I have a question. I am starting on the back legs. Now they do not appear to have a right and left like the front ones do- is this correct? - I would just knit two of them the same way??


That's right, they are both the same. The front have a right and left because the main seam must lie at the back of the arm/leg and you have paw pads to consider


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Good Morning, Running late as usual, was wanting to read all posts, but if I do that my Panda will never get done. So I will just say good going to all who have finished already and wishing fingers would allow me to knit as fast as I used to. Have a fun class.


Good morning Donnie


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> Everyone's finished pandas look great. Don't know how much knitting I will get done today. Had to put one of my babies down this morning. Animals bring such joy but it is heartache to let them go.


Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. Its so upsetting when we have to say goodbye to our furry family members.


----------



## KJKnitCro

MzBarnz said:


> Designer1234... I've started a folder on my desktop and as each panda pic appears, I save it to that folder. Not sure I'll know what to do with it all once we're done, but I'm thinking something like what our precious Alyson Clark did with the Teddy Bear picnic a year ago. I'm trying to figure out how to even include which country the bears were "born" in. That would be fun, don't you think?


Great idea. Go for it.


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Not to clutter but thought I'd tell you that when I refer to this instead of calling it workshop I refer to it as my BEAR - Bead Enthusists Addiction Retreat.


Love it!!


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Hi Pat,
> I seem to have a problem that no one else has so it must be the way I am reading the pattern. On pg 4 of big panda bear head after I change to yarn A you have a section for knitting and placing markers. The instruction say we should have 52 stitches which I do have but the stitches for the marker section add up to 48 stitches. What am I doing wrong. knit 9, place mark, knit 9, mark, knit 12, marker knit 9, marker, then knit 9. Thanks for your help


I think perhaps you are placing the marker in the 9th stitch rather than the 10th. You knit 9 stitches and place the marker in the next stitch, then count the next block of stitches, in this case another 9 stitches and place the marker in the next stitch.

You don't count the stitch you have marked but the one after.

Hope that makes sense. But please don't worry these markers are only a guide to help you position the eye patches after the head is sewn up and stuffed, they don't have to be exactly right, just a guide


----------



## Designer1234

KJKnitCro said:


> Do I need to type in the URL each time I want to access the workshop, or is there a way to save it? Need to learn some more computer skills.


=========
* ANSWER*: no you don't there are different ways you can click on a link and reach us. I myself always go to 'my posts' and find my last post - however I post so often that it might be easier if you just put in a book mark - something Like 'PANDA WORKSHOP" and then you can just click on it when you want to come here.

To book mark a thread - look immediately on the top of the posts on the page on the left top -- click on bookmarks and put in the Name. nce it is in, after that go to the little book mark name at the top of the pages called 'my bookmarks ' Once you click on it you can then click on the Pandas or whatever you name it and come directly to the workshop.

That way you don't have to have them sent to your mail. (I rarely do as my mail is unbelievable without adding posts from all the workshops ) you can also click on watched topics but I think the bookmark might work better for most of you.

It is especially handy when all the I'm In posts are arriving. This is an answer to a previous question and this is the answer. As soon as you find the link for a workshop come to the workshop and book mark it- it will always take you to the first page which is desirable for the workshops as in some classes the information changes. Then you can quickly look for the teachers posts and my posts and you can join in. Shirley

_Ladies- I hope the information I posted is useful and I don't believe you need any more information to use the workshops. I do believe the questions have been very useful to a lot of the new students and that is why I have left them on. I will delete them in a day or two_.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> I am not getting the Workshop emails either.


I think its a server overload. Do as Designer suggests further up the page, works for me


----------



## judybug52

Well I think the knitting is the easy part! Now sewing him together is another story.


----------



## Gypsycream

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Gypsycream, I plan on doing the sewn on eye patches and have come to the first row of that section.
> 
> Do I slip a marker directly into the stitch so that it will be there when I take the head completely off the needles?
> 
> Am I understanding that right?


Yes slip it on the stitch to be marked and leave it there, it will come off when you have placed you eye patches during assembly. If you look at the assembly directions you will see I just use off cuts of spare yarn and pull the marker "tails" to the front so they are easy to see and easy to pull off once the patches are in place


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Hi Pat! Have knitted both Panda's and started sewing up.I have a problem with the large one's nose.I dont seem to have it big enough when stuffed,followed the pattern to the letter.Please have you any suggestions.


Really?? how odd. You've gathered the "knit"row as normal?

Just a thought but you know where you have increased to 34 stitches, did you note that you must stocking stitch a further 4 rows before you do the increases for the head? there are 14 rows in total for the muzzle, from the increase in every stitch = 10.


----------



## Gypsycream

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I noticed when I knit the small panda's snout, it seemed much smaller too, haven't stuffed it yet and figured it was the difference in the patterns but I am interested in hearing the answer to your question.


The muzzle doesn't seem very big but once you stuff it it works out fine


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> Well I think the knitting is the easy part! Now sewing him together is another story.


lol! If you can wait a day or so I'll do an in depth assembly post that should help you  But if you are confident then go for it!!


----------



## marchar

Hi Pat,

Just finishing the 26 rows of the white body and just want to confirm the last row is a knit row.


----------



## Gypsycream

marchar said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Just finishing the 26 rows of the white body and just want to confirm the last row is a knit row.


You are doing the Big Panda? Yes the last row is a knit row. You will now be doing the decreases, I always decrease by purling 2 together.

So your next row is: Purl 8, (purl 2 together, purl 1) etc.


----------



## Gypsycream

I'm off to bed now. Any questions promise to reply to you in the morning. Enjoy your day/evenings.

Night night xx


----------



## marchar

Gypsycream said:


> You are doing the Big Panda? Yes the last row is a knit row. You will now be doing the decreases, I always decrease by purling 2 together.
> 
> So your next row is: Purl 8, (purl 2 together, purl 1) etc.


Thanks for the prompt replythis is my first bear, so will be checking in when in doubt! : )


----------



## Diamondtapper

Have not seen photo's of the bears that are being mentioned.

We are talking about Pandas. start reading on page on - pictures are there .

*LADIES- AND GENTLEMEN -- WHEN YOU COME TO THE WORKSHOP START READING ON PAGE ONE*. This is really important.

The workshop information starts there and please read through the whole workshop and then start your panda. Designer


----------



## chris kelly

Diamondtapper said:


> "I'm in". Have not seen photo's of the bears that are being mentioned.


Designer 1234 has told us that she will be opening a Panda Parade of finished Pandas soon. She will guide us with a link to this new page. You will be able to see photos of all the finished Pandas on that link. I'm sure going to enjoy looking at those. Mine have had their photo shoot and are ready to be shown.

====
We also want you to post pictures of your pandas here on this thread. Once four are posted here I will open the parade and you can put them there- then as people finish they will add them to both placesl the workshop and the parade when I open it.


----------



## MzBarnz

Show off.... :-D


chris kelly said:


> Designer 1234 has told us that she will be opening a Panda Parade of finished Pandas soon. She will guide us with a link to this new page. You will be able to see photos of all the finished Pandas on that link. I'm sure going to enjoy looking at those. Mine have had their photo shoot and are ready to be shown.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Show off.... :-D


Haha... Jealousy will not get you anywhere. Heehee. BTW, how are yours coming along. I bet mine's bigger than yours.


----------



## judybug52

Gypsycream said:


> lol! If you can wait a day or so I'll do an in depth assembly post that should help you  But if you are confident then go for it!!


BOO says he can wait, although he told me he does not like these knitting needles sticking him.


----------



## Designer1234

Grandma Jo said:


> I did click on My Bookmarks at the top of the page. When I get into it I click on Bookmark and nothing happens. I don't think it is working.


That is because you haven't entered a bookmarked page in the right place.

read this carefully and you will be able to do it .

At the top of any of our pages in KP there are two words on the top left hand corner -- Not the little words at the top of the page. these are immediate above the post page under neath the little blue words create new topic. On the same place as the posts are written, not at the top of the page. Right above *author*

you will see *bookmark* and  watch or unwatch

click on book mark - a space will open put the name Pandas in it. then click on save. Your book mark is now in.

when you want to open the bookmarks go to the small letters at the top right after 'my profile' you will see* my bookmarks* (not in the same place you posted it) click on it and the book marks you have posted will be there. Pandas should be there - then click on it. it should bring you back to this page.


----------



## Designer1234

* There are 186 students in this class*

WOW!! This is the largest class we have had -- #52!!!


----------



## Designer1234

There are lots of people who haven't signed up but are following, which is perfectly okay, they are welcome to come in and ask questions if they need help. 

These classes are here for all KP members. We do them for you. Lots of work but sooo worth it. There have been so many different lessons taught by wonderful teachers this past 2 years. So much information to read and learn from, permanently.


----------



## Gypsycream

marchar said:


> Thanks for the prompt replythis is my first bear, so will be checking in when in doubt! : )


That's fine, if you are in doubt then please check


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> I have my back legs done and on to the front. Had an interruption though. My goat gave birth to quads! Have been very busy! Also planning a baby shower for next grandson for sat. Going to try to get at least one leg done before bed and checking on babies.


Many congratulations on the quads!!! And the expected grandson


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Good Morning Pat.Up very early as usual,have taken the Panda's head out and re-knitted.Pat you were right I MISSED doing the 4 rows.Thank You.x


Oh dear Maureen, what a shame you missed those 4 rows. But I'm pleased its now worked up OK.

I was a bit worried because I actually thought maybe the muzzle was too big when I was designing so was really baffled that you thought it was too small.


----------



## Gypsycream

Karen Liebengood said:


> Thank you designer, I'm a slower knitter..cause I work..but I'm loving this workshop! Thank you Pat🐼🐼


Its not a race angel, I'm going slow too because I cut my finger and its really sore, so we'll keep each other company


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> BOO says he can wait, although he told me he does not like these knitting needles sticking him.


That is going to be one sweet panda!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Getting close. Got the rest of my white yarn in the mail yesterday so once I get BIG panda's tummy finished, then I'll be sewing him together. You REALLY think your panda's bigger than mine??? Ha! We'll just see about THAT!


Pleased to hear your yarn has arrived


----------



## Gypsycream

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I'm contemplating taking my little panda's head apart.  Somehow the stockinet stitch side is on the wrong side. The furry side is the purl side with the fun fur but the plain yarn for the snout is backwards.
> 
> Pearl, I wonder if you should wait and talk to Pat about it before you rip it out. Just a thought. She might be able to suggest something so that you can avoid that.


Oh dear, sometimes the fur does go to the wrong side doesn't it. Have you tried giving the right side a good brush to see if the lashes will come through?

A lot of people prefer the reverse stocking stitch on their muzzles have you considered leaving it like that?

In future if you want the wrong side of the fur, just do an extra row on the muzzle


----------



## Gypsycream

Sharon22209 said:


> I love making this panda. I have the body done and stuffed, it's so cute. Doesn't look like much but it will. I did the ears next 'cause I have to figure out how to do the knitted in eye thing. I haven't had much experience in doing the different colors but I decided I would make myself do it!!! My fingers/thumbs are sore!! I'm doing worsted yarn for mine. I wanted to see what I was doing the first time. I tried fun fur one other time and it wasn't cooperating with me. I'll try it again later. But I'm enjoying this so far and love all of your stories!!! Thanks for making this fun!!


Its lovely listening to all the banter isn't it lol!

Now about working the eye patches, I did try and take photos of how I do it last night but unfortunately it didn't work. I'll find a link on Youtube to help you later


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Me and my chenille panda are going to sit down and have a come to Jesus meeting now that he has eyes. I am tired of trying to frog parts of him when he resists being worked on. I am ready to chuck this whole chenille idea and go to something else if he doesn't straight up and be a little Christian bear and giving his mamma such a rough time of it!


Bless Donnie, chenille isn't the easiest to work with is it? But remember it does make lovely bears and your bears are some of the sweetest I've ever seen, this panda will be no different.

Often the most difficult babies turn into the most adorable children


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron Have knitted all the parts and am in the process of putting them all together. I have been searching for the safety eyes and nose but haven't found any in local stores. Will likely order them on-line as I have noted down a few of the web sites. Happy knitting everyone.[/quote said:


> Welcome  Hope you find the eyes and nose.


----------



## Gypsycream

amanda81164 said:


> I like this, and hopefully my panda will eventually be very adorable, as I've knitted and frogged more times than I care to admit. I've managed to drop a stitch decreasing on a black purl row, on the body. I gave up last night due to no natural light, so please wish me luck as I attempt to correct my mistake this morning.


Aww poor you  If you can't find the stitch a little trick is to just increase to get the right number again and then when you come to stuff the bear you will see where the hole is. Take a length of matching yarn and repair from the inside, tie it in a tight knot and no one will be any the wiser  Remember you are knitting a bear, it doesn't have to fit so if you have the odd stitch extra or you've decreased too much just amend on the next row evenly


----------



## amanda81164

Gypsycream said:


> Aww poor you  If you can't find the stitch a little trick is to just increase to get the right number again and then when you come to stuff the bear you will see where the hole is. Take a length of matching yarn and repair from the inside, tie it in a tight knot and no one will be any the wiser  Remember you are knitting a bear, it doesn't have to fit so if you have the odd stitch extra or you've decreased too much just amend on the next row evenly


Thanks for the tip Pat, I will do this next time, as I'm sure it will happen again! The yarn is so textured the 'repair' will never show. I will not be beaten by this yarn as it's so soft and cuddly when knitted, and I do love a challenge!


----------



## Gypsycream

amanda81164 said:


> Thanks for the tip Pat, I will do this next time, as I'm sure it will happen again! The yarn is so textured the 'repair' will never show. I will not be beaten by this yarn as it's so soft and cuddly when knitted, and I do love a challenge!


It is lovely yarn I agree. You are going to make an amazing panda


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Sorry, I'm late in today; I needed to sleep a little longer than usual this morning. GRRRR. Advice please. I'm in the middle of knitting a panda I don't like. I've never experienced this feeling before.... What a terrible mother I am. DH likes her and tells me to still persevere and Parade her but I still need to finish her arms and it's taking me a while, as I want to make another duckling. Should I carry on, or should I leave her. She's looking at me at this precise moment, very wistfully.


Come on and finish that panda!! How many rows on the arms? 24? Not a lot is it now?? Come on Chris, last push and you'll be done. You know if you don't finish her now you never will 

I feel your pain though, I'm using snowflake and really not enjoying it lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Someone asked yesterday about the colour changes with the knit in eye patches.

Well I had Himself take photos of me doing last night and I've just looked at them and they are hopeless! That's the problem when someone doesn't knit, they don't appreciate just what part of the knitting procedure needs to be photographed do they?? Men!

So I've had a look on Youtube for some simple videos to explain the process, there are various but this one is very clear:

http://www.deramores.com/rico-design-teddy-aran

Or

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/intarsia-color-knitting

I hope these videos help you. If I can help anymore please ask and I'll try with the photos again.


----------



## Gypsycream

conniesews said:


> Just a quick note to say I am enjoying all your posts and learning alot from you. As I said before, I have finished the body, tail, and one leg. I started the second leg last night. No time to knit today but will get back to it this evening. Thank you Pat, for all your great designs and your help with this Panda.


Your panda is coming along nicely, well done. Enjoy your time out today and we'll see you when you get back


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE IS NOW OPEN*!!

Please go to the following link and post your pandas once they are finished. This is important as it is a great way for the members to see
the wonderful work coming out of the workshops. People enjoy the pictures and these pandas are so wonderful.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html#4957440*

Book mark the page so you can drop by and read all the remarks from the forum members!!


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> On the muzzle for the small panda, on the head, after the last increase, is there just one purl row before the next increase to 42 stitches? Just want to be sure before continuing since I have read several people felt the muzzle was too small.


No the increase row is a knit row, the row before is a knit row and the row after is a knit row  Promise this will become clear when you come to sew up and create your panda.


----------



## Gypsycream

Betty White said:


> I am a slow knitter also. It boggles the mind to learn that so many are near completion and I am still working on the body....but what a great workshop!


Don't you worry Betty, I've a feeling some of these good people may have had a head start  I'm working slowly too, so we'll keep each other company heh?? This isn't a race, the object is to create a lovely panda and learn some new tricks.

Keep an eye on this thread because I'll be posting lots of extra making up and assembly photos, sharing a few hints and tips with you all


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> I love all the little round muzzles people are creating, but that is one issue I struggle with. I don't know if my contrast yarn is too thin or what. I know it's not the pattern because everyone else seems to have it right, but mine seems to be too short, too small and too pointy. I love the big, round results. I guess I need to make sure I use a thicker yarn.


Donna, this panda isn't designed with a big muzzle like Needs a Hug. But I'm wondering if you missed a set of directions. After you have finished the increases on the muzzle and got to 34 stitches, the pattern then says, "starting with a purl row stocking stitch 4 rows"

Just a thought


----------



## Gypsycream

Lynda from Watford Somehow missed the beginning of this but I'm here now :)[/quote said:


> Welcome  Wondered where you were! Pink and white by chance


----------



## Gypsycream

cindylucifer said:


> What is the best tool to use to brush the yarn and do you wait until your pieces are finished before brushing?


You can use any small brush, toothbrush, nail brush, I use a brush designed for suede shoes lol! works a treat. I normally wait until the bear is finished and then pay attention to the seams, where the lashes get trapped with the sewing up.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Boo hoo. I'm not allowed to knit today. Too dizzy with a fuzzy brain. I'm being watched like a hawk by DH and he wouldn't even let me sit in the garden because it's sunny. I'll try to keep popping in here unless he finds out and takes this laptop away too. I'll be with you in thought and envy.


You listen to DH and do what he says or he may not let you come out to play again  Take care angel xx


----------



## Gypsycream

ljknits said:


> Hello, I am struggling with the boa yarn and the difficulty in counting rows through the fur. Is there an approximate in inches for the white body so I know when to attach the black? I lost count in the 12 rows of St. st due to a minor emergency when three stitches slipped off my needles and I had to work hard to retrieve them. Still not sure if I captured the actual stitches. Am hoping my furry little body won't come undone.


Oh dear, boa isn't the easiest yarn to work is it. As a guesstimate for the small panda, I would say about 3.5 inches before the first lot of decreases, between decrease and changing to the black yarn about an inch (you are working the small panda aren't you?)


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, Just checking in. Been working on back legs and front paws today will probably finish the legs tonight. I 'll sew them up and then start again on a new head ~my muzzle was just not working. I'm going to use some doubled DK to do the muzzle instead if using eyelash and trimming it. The head also cam out a bit small not sure what to do about that. I might try 4mm needles. The measurement for large Panda was quoted as being 12" is this when sat on base of body or on legs and body?


Sat down angel. Have you stuffed your panda as you go? Because they do stretch a bit as you stuff them. I've just finished the head of a small panda in snowflake and thought it looked a bit small, so stuffed it just to check and its in proportion with the body now  The muzzle is best worked in Aran weight if you have any available. Little worried that double knit may knit up small. If it does add a couple of stitches on the increases and a couple of extra rows


----------



## Harmonysunrise

I posted this already in the picture section, but figured I'd join the parade.


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Loving reading all your post, the finished pandas are stunning, still to start mine , came down with sinusitis, so knitting has been a no no over the last few days, starting to feel more myself so hoping to start tomorrow, Great work everyone, thanks pat for all your hints any tips
> Wendy


You poor love, I hope you'll be feeling a lot better soon


----------



## Gypsycream

Harmonysunrise said:


> I posted this already in the picture section, but figured I'd join the parade.


I love your panda, he's so snuggly!! Could you post him here please, so everyone can admire him 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-3.html


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, well with the original head on it was 11" body seems Ok but head was deffinatley not in proportion. Im going to try 3.75mm. I have now found the yarn I wanted to use at first for the muzzle - its a James T Brett DK but I will double it up, it is quite a skinny DK. I have tried it doubled and increases and decreases are Ok not as difficult as the pads.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Tina


lol! sounds like this is going to be trial and error, but you will make a lovely panda!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

SuperK said:


> My yarn was delivered yesterday (a day later than I expected) so I am still knitting the body. I can't believe that so many knitters are done with their pandas!


I've a feeling some jumped the gun a little lol! Pleased to hear your yarn has arrived and you'll soon catch up.

I'll be putting more detailed making up photos soon so look out for them


----------



## Gypsycream

amanda81164 said:


> Hi Pat, sorry to be a pest, but I'm not sure which option to take for the panda's eye patches. With the Bergere de France Teddy yarn would you recommend the sewn on patches or the knitted in? Lots of thanks Amanda.


Well I've just done both for the ones I'm going to be using for demonstration and they both seem to work out well. I'm using snowflake which is similar to the Teddy yarn you are using. If you are confident to do the colour work I would say go that way, saves some sewing on  But I do like how the sewn on ones look. Strange, same amount of stitches, same decreases but look different, very odd


----------



## Gypsycream

thewren said:


> i'm late - need to get my pattern yet - have my yarn - it's going to be a dark brown panda bear - anxious to get started. --- sam


I think a dark brown panda will look lovely. Welcome Sam


----------



## Gypsycream

kkj824 said:


> I am confused, I am working on the head.
> In the first few rows that have increases-the increases are in the first 2 and last 2 stitches. Then the increase is just in the first and last stitch of the row-then I am short 2 stitches vs what the stitch count should be according to the end of row count....Has anyone else has that issue???
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


Sounds like you didn't get the amended pattern. There was an error and I asked you all to pm me for the amendment. But not to worry please pm me and we'll sort it out. How many stitches do you have at the moment?


----------



## Gypsycream

ljknits said:


> I realize what I did to make the body so tall. Instead of doing 12 rows of St st, I did 12 sets of knit one row, purl one row. A silly mistake. I usually do count rows and use lifelines, but this boa yarn has thrown me for a loop. On the plus side, I love the furry look it produces. So I shall carry on! Now I've knitted the body and the tail. On to the legs.


Ooops!! you will get used to it, eventually


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> I have the body finished and finished the head today. Got both ears done and am working on the rear legs. I should have all parts completed by the end of the weekend and will be ready to assemble.


Look out for the in depth step by step making up photos, my panda bits are now awaiting assembly


----------



## Gypsycream

Swtthng said:


> I think I have an attention issue... I started the big panda with fluffy white yarn when I lost count on the increases. I can't see or feel them, so thought I'd just make a worsted panda instead. I don't have enough black and white yarn for a panda. Then, Craftsy sends me a message saying You (Pat) put your Duck pattern online. Guess what? I have enough yarn for the duck. I've got the pattern in my trusty binder and I'm back to counting my darling panda's stitches. Perseverance!


Remember, this is a bear, it doesn't have to fit. the times I've lost count, I just wing it and have a guess. You can feel the places you have decreased, then poke your needle into the row and have a guesstimate at rows you have knitted


----------



## Gypsycream

Betty White said:


> This eyelash yarn is no fun, especially when purling. My fingers are getting sore! So I have switched to circular needles to finish the body and can knit much faster (no purling). DH is providing too much critique and suggestions, so I think I will find a quiet place of my own to work in (he does not knit, but men seem to want to get into the act).Hope to have the body and head finished this weekend, slow knitter that I am.


Men have no idea do they lol! The times Himself has started speaking or asked a question when I'm counting rows or stitches and I've completely lost track!!


----------



## Gypsycream

conniesews said:


> Good Morning all, I finished the back legs last night and started the front legs (I was look for (arms) in the pattern) silly me. Had to really think about the directions as I have never knit a panda paw before but with Pat's great directions, I made it thru. Having a great time with this project.


Do you know I never know whether to call the front legs, legs or arms lol! So pleased you are enjoying the panda


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> Finally got all the 'appendages' knit...
> ready to seam-stuff-seam and then sew it together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I must have missed something... the purl row the surrounds the muzzle? I think I'm off to knit another head...


There are three knit rows on that muzzle in a row, so I think perhaps your head is OK. You won't see the knit row when you assemble but its important its there!!


----------



## Island Girl

Gypsycream said:


> Sounds like you didn't get the amended pattern. There was an error and I asked you all to pm me for the amendment. But not to worry please pm me and we'll sort it out. How many stitches do you have at the moment?


I bought the pattern last week and hopefully I will start it today. Is there a way to know whether or not I have the amended pattern? Thank you for your help.


----------



## barbara55

Can't decide if this is looking more like a hedgehog, a duck or Emu.


----------



## Gypsycream

Island Girl said:


> I bought the pattern last week and hopefully I will start it today. Is there a way to know whether or not I have the amended pattern? Thank you for your help.


The amendment is on the muzzle for the small panda. Check the increases, if they don't add up then you will need the amendment and please pm me for my email address


----------



## Gypsycream

barbara55 said:


> Can't decide if this is looking more like a hedgehog, a duck or Emu.


lol! I know what you mean. You need to push a bit more stuffing into that muzzle and then pull a little on the gathering stitch, mould it like a snowball to get a nice rounded shape  Looking good!!


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat,
> Right I knit up a sample muzzle with some scrap aran on 3.5mm and compared it to the muzzle knit with two strands of DKon 3.25mm needles and they came out about the same size so I went for it
> 
> I have now re knit the head with colourwork eye patches as I didn't find the separate eye patches worked well for my first head. So I 'm now good to go Again.
> I have all pieces made up and I now need to sew up and stuff. As long as the eyes and nose go on as well as they did the first time I'll be fine other wise they will have to wait for the strength of my husband who is out and wont be back till 9 tonight. So either way, barring disasters my Panda should be born tonight.
> Tina


You have put some much into this Panda that's its going to be wonderful!!


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Hello Pat!Have just arrived on here.I am on my third head.Having problems with the colour..Using Eskimo colour natural,the body colour is perfect now on new ball same colour number.Well after knitting the head and sewing it on you can see there is a lot of an orange tinge to it,so out it has come and been knitted over and over.I am so fed up with seeing it have ordered more and will start again when it arrives.x


Oh how annoying for you. And the same colour number too! It always amazes me just how different the same colour can be. In this day and age of technology you would think it would be easy to get the same colours wouldn't you?? I hope your new yarns comes quickly for you.


----------



## Gypsycream

BreJ said:


> I'm knitting the big Panda and boy is he big! I'm using Pipsqueak in white and Boa in black and I've a question! How do you manage to sew up the seams without the black Boa showing through the white Pipsqueak. Although I'm not quite finished the body I was reading ahead in the instructions and well wondering........! My apologies if this has been asked before.


Use the boa on the boa and the white pipsqueak on the whit pipsqueak and you shouldn't have any problems.

When it comes to sewing on the head and legs to the body, where black touches white, go with the black. That's what I did and it hid the stitching better than the other way around


----------



## Gypsycream

BreJ said:


> Thanks so much! Funny enough I was just thinking this several minutes ago! Knitting with the Boa is certainly challenging. I've had to use markers to help me keep count. My mind wanders when counting stitches for some reason :lol:


Oh I'm the same, sometimes I just go blank and can't remember how many rows or how many stitches, its really frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Betty White

bcapiak said:


> I seen your earlier post regarding knitting in the round and have been following to see how it went. I finished all the pieces for the big panda and decided to give it a try. I have one rear leg finished but was wondering how to do the front legs especially regarding the paws. I was also thinking it won't be possible to knit the head in the round. I would appreciate any pointers you might have.


No, you can't knit the head in the round. I am on the muzzle now and using straights. May go back to double pointed for the legs and arms. This is all trial and error for me.


----------



## flyty1n

It has been so long since I have knitted any way but in the round, that I had to look up what consisted of a round in stockinette stitch. Am I right in understanding that a round is a single knit or purl time across the piece?


----------



## lafranciskar

lafranciskar said:


> What I did is twist the two yarns around each other at the beginning of the color change and then again every 3 stitches or so and again at end of color change. This helps to avoid holes. If you use 2 smaller balls of black it will be easier. You will have to "untwist" the two colors every so often as they will tangle. It is only a few rows and once you get them do e the rest goes easy.


Forgot to say after you twist the two yarns around each other pull them snug but not too tight. If you pull them to tight it will cause your work to pucker.


----------



## Grandma Jo

When you are carrying colors do about 3 stitches, then put the other color on top of the color you are working with. Keep doing this so that you don't have long stretches of yarn on the back. When you change the color the old color will be on top of the new color. Use a small ball of yarn for the second black spot. Just be sure your are not leaving holes. don't carry to tight either. You do the same for knitting and purling.


----------



## KathySue

well here is Foxy that I thought had a long nose but Pat was right. They get their own personality and he just looks fine to me. Will never use cotton fleece again for nose and paws but they worked.


----------



## Gypsycream

KathySue said:


> well here is Foxy that I thought had a long nose but Pat was right. They get their own personality and he just looks fine to me. Will never use cotton fleece again for nose and paws but they worked.


He's lovely, what a cheeky little face!! Love him  Have you put him on the Panda Parade in the pictures sections?


----------



## Gypsycream

Jayne13 said:


> I started with the small panda head to see how big a panda I wanted. I use red hearts worsted with # US 5 needles. I don't like the the way the head turned out. My daughter says it looks like a rats' head. I started stuffing it but it doesn't look any better so I thought I would use the pattern of the cuddly bear pattern & procede with the rest of the panda pattern.


Don't know why the panda head isn't working out. Did you stuff the muzzle enough?


----------



## Gypsycream

kkj824 said:


> I am working on little panda. I am having an issue carrying the white yarn while knitting in the black patches. I have looked on u tube for help. I haven't found correct video. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kim


I put a link in earlier on this thread. I find this one helpful:


----------



## Gypsycream

mom717 said:


> I have a major problem. I have my pieces all knit and discovered my pattern has no arms to it. My poor guy is armless. Did this happen to anyone else and could anyone email them to me or something. Would really like to finish this. Thanks ahead of time.


I called the arms "front legs", sorry for the confusion


----------



## Gypsycream

kittys punkin said:


> I have a question. I am making the small Panda Bear and am knitting the head. After I knit the increase row to get 26 stitches , it then says the following row is a knit row to increase to 42 stitches. Should there be a purl row in between these two increase rows or just 2 knit increasing rows? Thanks.


No there are no purls rows on those three rows, just 3 knit rows, it will become clear when you sew up your bear. I'll be doing step by step photos tomorrow and it will be clearly explained on those


----------



## tintin63

Good morning All, Well my Panda is now complete he was a challenge , a lot of trial and error.  
But here he is 'Yin' meaning Silver .

Yin is 12.5" tall when sitting. Knit with King Cole Moments.


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Good morning All, Well my Panda is now complete he was a challenge , a lot of trial and error.
> But here he is 'Yin' meaning Silver .
> 
> Yin is 12.5" tall when sitting. Knit with King Cole Moments.


I've just seen Yin on the Panda Parade, he's a beauty


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Thanks Pat got there in the end. I think in general he could have done with a bit more stuffing on belly and muzzle but the muzzle just wouldn't go 'round'. I might do a little one next if i can find enough of the right yarn in my stash.


Some yarns stretch more than others I agree, perhaps you could go up a needle size next time, it will give you more ease to play with.

But that is not detracting anything for your lovely panda, he's a stunner


----------



## Gypsycream

There's no rush. I'll be putting mine together tomorrow and I'll take lots of extra photos that will perhaps help the novice bear artists


----------



## LindaM

MzBarnz said:


> *Linda HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PARADE!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html*
> 
> Please put your finished pandas in the Parade -- this is important so that all the KP members can see them. Way to go everyone!


Thank you..got it.


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Way behind the rest of you KPers. Just finished my sm body. ?? Last instruction says to thread thru the remaining stitches and gather up. ?? do I thread thru starting with the last stitch knitted ( where yarn is coming out) or do i put yarn thru at the other end? When I finish gathering up sts. do I knot it off ? If so How?
> TIA


No, the remaining stitches on your needle


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> I'm making slow progress- I have limited myslef to knitting one part per day (well I did 2 ears today) as I have so many other things I need to do I figured that this which has no time limit can be done in bits. So I have bidy head and 2 ears.


Good for you, take your time and you'll have a sweet panda


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Pat I guess I did not make myself clear about body instructions. When threading yarn thru remaining sts. that are on the needle. Do I start threading thru stitches at the point of the needle or at the knob end?
> Do I tie a knot after threading thru or what. I don;t want it to all come loose.
> TIA


Got you, hope I can explain clearly. Break off about 12 inches of yarn that you are using to knit with, thread your sewing needle and thread through the stitches on your needle from the stitch nearest the tip end. Gather them up tightly and fold your body in half, right side together and sew down the back seam, stopping short of half way for a stuffing gap.

From the cast on end sew up the back seam, leaving that gap for stuffing.

Now fold the body so that this seam is in the centre of the body and sew straight across the cast on edge. You stitching will look like a T. If you are in doubt have a look at the photos in the step by step guide.

I'll be doing my panda today and I'll put lots of photos on here to help.


----------



## Gypsycream

crafterwantabe said:


> I'm plugging away slowly. I have just finished the 5 rows knit and purl. Next is knit 8, ( increase 1, knit 1)x11, increase 1, knit 9=52 stitches. The increase 1 knit 1 is counted as 3.???? I'm learning to read knitting patterns . I've only done knit and purl before. I don't want to over do . Tendon issues. Mary.


Which part are you knitting Mary? Please take your time, don't want to make you ill.


----------



## Gypsycream

Briallu said:


> I am in the process of stuffing my panda and assembling it but as it is now night time I am going to leave it until the morning because I prefer the daylight to work on the black sections.I have knitted it in Sirdar snowflake chunky yarn and have enough left over to make another one.I love seeing all the finished ones.I have to think up a name for mine now.


I did mine in snowflake too, I'll be doing lots of making up photos today, if you've time take a look


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> I'm making slow progress- I have limited myslef to knitting one part per day (well I did 2 ears today) as I have so many other things I need to do I figured that this which has no time limit can be done in bits. So I have bidy head and 2 ears.


You are coming along nicely


----------



## chris kelly

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here:  I want to applaud you all _ especially Pat, for this wonderful workshop and Parade which is being so well received. I hope that those who are starting have lots of fun. It sure isn't taking people that long to make them. Must be a great pattern to knit.
> 
> I think this is an outstanding workshop and I hope you are all enjoying having a special place to make your pandas.
> 
> I love the variety of pandas and the different sizes and expressions.
> 
> Gypsycream (Pat ) they are absolutely wonderful and I am so pleased that you were willing to teach your pandas here. Designer (Shirley)


I agree with you fully, Shirley. This is an amazing workshop. Pat is fantastic and wonderfully patient with us all. I love you, Pat.

I'm posting my latest Panda today. There is a story behind him/her. I was aiming for a girl and had Pink yarn so I had my head focused towards her!!!. As soon as I put this particular pink with the black, I hated him/her but... DH wanted me to carry on. I blame him for my attitude towards this little Panda. I'm calling it MISS FIT anyway. I don't know if it's because I've been ill or not, but I spent time in bed and my Carer bought my knitting to me. I didn't have any eyes with me and so because I didn't like IT, I decided not to make a fuss and get someone to search out eyes and nose. Also why should I waste these precious commodities on IT. To make matters worse... I was given my tablets in my hand last night. At the same time, I had buttons and beads in my other hand. Yes, you guessed it. Now I have to wait for nature to take it's course. My GD is now laughingly telling everyone that Nanny has got a Button Belly instead of a Belly Button. *Chuckle*. 
OK Donna, you win, but I did try to beat you and have my Family of Pandas before you. I've still got time though. Watch this space and lets go for a duck pond instead???? LOL.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I agree with you fully, Shirley. This is an amazing workshop. Pat is fantastic and wonderfully patient with us all. I love you, Pat.
> 
> I'm posting my latest Panda today. There is a story behind him/her. I was aiming for a girl and had Pink yarn so I had my head focused towards her!!!. As soon as I put this particular pink with the black, I hated him/her but... DH wanted me to carry on. I blame him for my attitude towards this little Panda. I'm calling it MISS FIT anyway. I don't know if it's because I've been ill or not, but I spent time in bed and my Carer bought my knitting to me. I didn't have any eyes with me and so because I didn't like IT, I decided not to make a fuss and get someone to search out eyes and nose. Also why should I waste these precious commodities on IT. To make matters worse... I was given my tablets in my hand last night. At the same time, I had buttons and beads in my other hand. Yes, you guessed it. Now I have to wait for nature to take it's course. My GD is now laughingly telling everyone that Nanny has got a Button Belly instead of a Belly Button. *Chuckle*.
> OK Donna, you win, but I did try to beat you and have my Family of Pandas before you. I've still got time though. Watch this space and lets go for a duck pond instead???? LOL.


Oh bless Miss Fit, she wasn't born with love was she? But do you know the ugly duckling often has her day and I think you will look at her again and fall in love with her very sweet face and "different" colouring. We aren't all born from the same mold you know!!

Hope nature takes its course soon lol!!!

I once had a handful of peanuts in one hand and a handful of cat treats in the other, guess which I ate??? Yep meow!


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Just looked at all tge beautiful pandas in the gallery, all stunning, lovely to see how different they look with different yarns.
> Mine is on the way, she has a body and two legs, hope the head, arms etc will grow today, then the hard part giving birth, huffing, puffing and panting, as I sew everything together, and a baby panda is born, I should be in labour sometime tomorrow, cant wait, ha ha


I'm putting one together just now and taking photos of every step to help those who are worried about this process, I may be some time lol!

Looking forwards to seeing you


----------



## Gypsycream

I'm going to put a series of photos on now to help you with some of the assembly questions that have arise. These are just to back up the step by step guide that is included with your pattern. If there is any particular part of the assembly process that I've not covered please post a question and I'm sure I'll have photos to back up my replies.

I'll start with the body. Either large or small panda, it has a rounded tummy and bottom so take care to fill the body well to get the right shape and as always take special care not to over stuff so that your stuffing is peeping through your fabric.


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> I have all of my panda parts completed and will begin assembly some time today. Hope to have a complete panda soon.


Good luck  See the post above yours, I've added some extra photos and tips to help you.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> WOW Pat, I would never have thought of that tip about pushing the eye and nose backs into place using a cotton reel. I made one of your Bears whereas the backs were not tight. I couldn't give that Bear away in case a child got hold of it. Thank you for that.


But do protect your hand with a soft cloth or sponge, works a treat


----------



## Gypsycream

conniesews said:


> I probably need this information but what is a cotton reel?


Apologies, I think you call it a "spool"


----------



## Gypsycream

mmrmein said:


> Pat, I ordered the pattern before the "goof" was fixed on page 14 & 15. I went to Crafty and downloaded the pattern again and there was no change to the pattern at all.
> 
> Don't Crafty make corrections to the pattern or do I just get the one I originally bought?


For some reasons it didn't up date on Craftsy, so I put the new pattern on but that's not to say that it will up date automatically. I'll pm you my email address and I'll send you the updated pattern


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Hi Pat:
> Thank you for the pictures......like your hint with the contrast yarn up the muzzle for positioning the nose. Learned I have been sewing the arms (front legs) on incorrectly. Have been positioning them in a different way. Posted my little six inch bear on the parade thread and posted my errors along with it. Your demo bear is so sweet, as usual. Great to see so many new bear makers, you must be a very happy and proud Guru. Fondly, D.


Perhaps the photos on the step by step guide included with the pattern aren't clear on sewing the front legs/arms on, apologies for that.

you do take the contrast yarn out afterwards  I find it helps to find the middle of the muzzle.

I've seen your very sweet diddy panda, she's adorable. And yes I'm thrilled to share my love of bears with you all


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> I just finished my Panda-monium last night!!! Yippee!!!
> I named him "Wabi-Sabi" (the art of imperfection)
> and I absolutely L O V E how he turned out!
> I used plain acrylic yarn, DK/sport weight.
> Thanks sooooo much, Pat, for your wonderful patterns and designs!
> Kindest Regards,
> OMgirl
> P.S. I find it a bit hard to photograph black yarn, so you can't see the stitch definition, but you get the idea...


Oh my goodness what a sweet little girl! Another girl, how is this happening? Never had so many girls from a design lol! But she's a lovely little girl, perfect in every way!

Hope you added her to the panda parade thread in Pictures for everyone to admire


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome, any problems or questions please post and I'll do my best to reply


----------



## Earl Girl

I forgot to send the photo of the backs...it shows both sides if each kind


----------



## Gypsycream

nsampson said:


> I forgot to send the photo of the backs...it shows both sides if each kind


Good point. As you look at your photo the ones on the left. The cupped side goes on first.


----------



## Gypsycream

nsampson said:


> Yay! Thanks, Pat. I did it right! :-D


I'm always surprised they don't come with fixing instructions but I've never tried to put them the other way around, think it maybe quite difficult


----------



## OMgirl

chris kelly said:


> AWWW! OMGirl, she's absolutely gorgeous. And perfectly at home in her tree. May I ask how tall she turned out to be, because she looks quite a big girl? I know what you mean about photographing the black, it's certainly a night-mare. Are you going to knit another Panda now as I'm addicted. LOL. Well done on your beauty.


My Panda, Wabi-Sabi, sits 7" tall.


----------



## Lee-Ann

Yeah Mouse is born! Mom will post more under Panda parade.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Hello Pat.My yarn arrived today so i have been busy re doing my Panda's..They should be finished by Wednesday.Was hoping it would be tomorrow but i have a special little box to ..do.
> Bought one of the little suede brushes you were talking about.Pat you are the perfect designer and teacher..What fantastic Panda's have been made in this work shop.


So pleased to hear your yarn arrived and not you can get your pandas finished.

Thank you for your kindness Maureen and your constant support, please never think its not appreciated xxx


----------



## Gypsycream

Lee-Ann said:


> Yeah Mouse is born! Mom will post more under Panda parade.


Why mouse? Your panda is beautiful!! he looks so soft and cuddly with a love big tum, all pandas should have lovely big tums


----------



## Gypsycream

BreJ said:


> Thanks so much Pat for the step by step photos and instructions. I believe I may have filled my panda body a little fuller than I should have but it's now a done deal and I wouldn't be able to pull the sewing back.
> I was about to start the head last night only to realize I didn't have any plain white yarn as a contrast for the muzzle so I started on the big panda back legs.


I don't think you can overstuff a tum  I like bigs tums on my bears and big feet lol!

You can always use eyelash for muzzles and trim them back. I do that a lot with my bears, works out really nice.


----------



## Gypsycream

Judyh said:


> Pat, thanks for the great pictures.
> Do you have all of them together in Word or a PDF? I would love to have that to go along with the pattern.
> Thanks


Do you not have the step by step guide with your pattern angel? Its the same as I've put on here, just the photos are smaller to save your ink


----------



## Gypsycream

Lee-Ann said:


> I named him before I assembled him. If you go to panda parade you will see Mouse and Pinky. Pinky is a L'l bear. Looks more like a L'il Mouse to me. I've made other stuffed bears and they always seem to look more like a mouse, so I named my panda Mouse just in case. This time a bear was born.


I saw your Lil' Bear and he's lovely too. Perhaps its to do with ear positioning. Whatever it is you have created a lovely panda  He's adorable!!


----------



## chris kelly

OM Girl, Wabi-sabi is so lovely. Her eyes look right into you. I thought she looked bigger than 7". My Little Billy-Boy sits at 7" too. His Mummy Florence is about 9" and big Daddy Oreo, sits at 12" and weighs a ton. Haha.


----------



## Bobglory

This is the small panda with knitted in eye patches. I used Bernat Pipsqueak, lion brand FunFur in black held with 1 strand Kroy Sock yarn in black. The paw pads are done in Loops and Threads worsted acrylic. I used a size US 7 (4.5 mm) needle throughout.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobglory said:


> This is the small panda with knitted in eye patches. I used Bernat Pipsqueak, lion brand FunFur in black held with 1 strand Kroy Sock yarn in black. The paw pads are done in Loops and Threads worsted acrylic. I used a size US 7 (4.5 mm) needle throughout.


Oh he's a sweet little panda! Love how you have combined the yarns, what a great idea! He has a nice rounded tum, just like a panda should have. Perfect!!

Did you put him on the panda parade for everyone to admire?


----------



## Grandma Jo

OMgirl said:


> I just finished my Panda-monium last night!!! Yippee!!!
> I named him "Wabi-Sabi" (the art of imperfection)
> and I absolutely L O V E how he turned out!
> I used plain acrylic yarn, DK/sport weight.
> Thanks sooooo much, Pat, for your wonderful patterns and designs!
> Kindest Regards,
> OMgirl
> P.S. I find it a bit hard to photograph black yarn, so you can't see the stitch definition, but you get the idea...


How did you get the head, arms and legs and ears on so neatly. I can't see any stitching? I have done one in knitting worsted but am worried about getting it sewed together.


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> Could someone show what the tail looks like. I have mine sewed together except tail. Thanks. Judy


----------



## judybug52

Meet BOO.


----------



## OMgirl

Grandma Jo said:


> How did you get the head, arms and legs and ears on so neatly. I can't see any stitching? I have done one in knitting worsted but am worried about getting it sewed together.


I was worried about what the seams would look like as well, seeing as how I was not using fur/fluffy yarn, but just plain yarn. I just pinned the head and legs and arms in place, one at a time, using thin DPNs, then using the long tail of black yarn from the appendages, I threaded it on a yarn needle, went under one v/stitch of white, then back to the arm/leg and went under one v/stitch of the appendage, then back to the next v/st on the body... back to the next v/st on the arm/leg... until I had gone all the way around... the seaming turned out great!

Here's his bottom, if you up-end him:









and here is how the leg seams look:









Hope this helps!
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> Meet BOO.


Boo is delightful!!! And a little girl! well done girls are so hard to get


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> I really want to thank both Designer1234 and Pat for doing this class. It is so nice for them to take all this time to do these workshops. These workshops are so much fun. I have learned so much from doing them. Again THANKS!


Aww thank you  and thank you for taking part


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Pat, thanks for the great tip about sewing up each part as I finish it. I did that and now am ready to put the little fellow together. so much easier this way than having to sew it all up at one time. Can't wait to see him come to life.


I find it so much easier than being faced with a pile of "bits" that need sewing up, seems to half the chore doesn't it lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Thank you , Pat for this workshop. I've learned a lot from the sharing and loved your additional pictures in this thread. My panda is finished as of last night but I want to do some clever photos outside before posting. Now I really want to do the large one!
> I have to say, my youngest daughter,26, wants him for her hope chest with the panda blanket "among the bamboo" as well. She says she needs hope. Hahaha


I've just seen your adorable baby panda on the Panda Parade, he's so sweet!!! Looking forward to seeing your big panda now


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> How do you know if you have the corrected pattern or not? I got mine from your Etsy Shop on February 18th.


I think you will need the amended pattern. I'll pm you my email address


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobglory said:


> Pat and Shirley, this has been so much fun. I really enjoyed the workshop.
> 
> One teeny little problem ..... My addiction to making these adorable stuffed cuties has gone from severe to epic and now all yarn must be deemed "bear worthy" before it gets into the shopping cart lol.
> 
> I am having a blast and I can't thank you enough!
> 
> Gigi


Ah another addict ............. my work here is done

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> In hind sight, I wish that I could sew up the muzzle a little neater. Is there a trick to catching the right threads so they mesh perfectly?
> Oh and another note, I used 15 mm eyes and 18 mm nose for my small panda because that is what they had at the store. But I really like the size of the nose epecially. It's not too big. The suggestion for the large panda is 19, I'm wondering if that will be small?


I tend to use a back stitch on just the muzzle, you could try that. As for the eye and nose sizes, the pandas can take a bigger nose and still look good, but I wouldn't make the eyes too much bigger or they look odd. Its a matter of trying what you have and opting for what you like


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> I can confirm that it's difficult :roll: Experience talking here....
> 
> I'm soooo far behind - still knitting up parts. I'm having a bit of RA flare up on my right wrist and thumb :-( so I'll be bringing up the rear with my panda (and I had intended doing two - blah)


Hey there is no race angel, all pandas are welcome  Gentle hugs xx


----------



## Gypsycream

fruway said:


> I'm going at a much slower pace than most, but I have a question for Pat or if some could answer who did this part. On pg. 13 small panda head after increase/knit row ending with 26 st., Is there a purl row after this or go into another knit row?
> Thank you, Jeri


No its not an error Jeri, you will be knitting three row all together at this point. When you come to make your panda you will see why


----------



## Gypsycream

kittys punkin said:


> Some people have said that they are way behind. You are not alone. I have just finished the head, now on to the ears, legs and tail. I will be quite a ways behind most as I am very slow. And it is difficult with the yarn I chose. I am using Baby Monkey which is a long eyelash. I just hope I do my panda justice as all that have posted have. Everyone that has posted pics have done an awesome job!


I've never heard of that yarn, I must google it  But don't worry about being behind, some haven't started their pandas yet and no one is late to this parade


----------



## Gypsycream

lil rayma said:


> I have a question about posting pictures on this site for the Panda picnic. How? Sorry, I should know how to do this, but I don't. Thank you, in advance.


You need to have your photo stored in your pictures file on computer. Then go to the panda parade and click on "reply" on the last post and you'll get a box to write in and little boxes under that say "Choose File" click on that and your pictures file will open. Click on the picture you want to post, it will highlight and in the same screen at the bottom there yet another box which says "open" click on that. Then click send under the box where you write a post and wait a second and your picture should appear.

Hope that made sense, if not I hope someone better with words will reply lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

CL said:


> Okay I have to laugh. I have started but I just finished the body and am excited to have gotten this far. My goal is to finish it by the end of March. LOL I have to do this when I get a few solo minutes. My hubby will talk to me and I'll forget where I am. And I cannot be distracted during Top Gear, his new favorite TV show. (It's a British show about cars that he has recorded about 20 episodes and I HAVE to watch with him.)Okay didn't mean to write a novel but did want to thank you Pat for encouraging those of us who are knitting more slowly. Oh yeah and a BIG thank you to Donnie K for suggesting the Premier Parfait yarn which I love knitting. Anyway this is just to let those of you who are knitting slowly know that there's someone behind you.


Oh yes, why do they do that?? Right in the middle of counting, increasing or decreasing they have to ask a question and sit impatiently waiting for you to reply?? Mine is exactly the same!!

Well done on getting the body finished, don't you just love that rounded tum?? You take your time, your panda will be all the sweeter for your efforts


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Wow Kitty I just looked up Baby Monkey as I hadn't heard of it either. What can I say - you are brave. It looks like its already alive before you knit it. :-D
> 
> For those interested
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Skeins-Sensuous-Baby-Monkey-Yarn-In-Black-grays-Unbelievable-/161141314625


I googled it earlier......... gulp!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Jayne13 said:


> Pat, I have a question. On the big Panda body it says to cast on 20 stitches. Then it says starting at the base with a knit row do stocking st. for 4 rows, then it says to increase in every st. = 40 stitchs. When do you do the increase?? Before you do the 4 rows of stock. knit or after?? Because then it says starting with a purl row do stock. st. for 5 rows.The first set of rows is very confusing for me. I have finished the head & 2 frnt legs but wanted a change of pace.


The increase row will be a knit row, so the next row will be a purl row to keep the stocking stitch. You will stocking stitch 4 rows, knit/purl/knit/purl - the increase on a knit row, then carry on with a purl row.


----------



## Gypsycream

Shelly4545 said:


> FINALLY BECAME PREGNANT.....Happy happy day... Got up extra early this morning and finished SMALL panda body .... I am so elated... We'll I'm off to work... Wish I could just keep on knitting... Can't believe I did it....yeah🐵🐵🐵🐵🐵


Soon be seeing your little panda  Have a good day at work.


----------



## Gypsycream

Suula said:


> Better late than never... I'm in!


Welcome  Don't worry we'll wait for you to catch up.


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> On the big panda head, I am knitting in the eye patches which will be black so I follow page 6 and 7- and for the ears which are separate I use page 5. correct. Thank you marywallis


Yes that's right


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> Pat, you mentioned backstitch for the head. How do you do that?


I normally use back stitch on the muzzle, its hard to explain so perhaps you could watch this on Youtube:


----------



## Gypsycream

jadancey said:


> I have been dreading doing the sewing up, but as I have the body and front legs done, I am going to bite the bullet . Tomorrow I am going to sew and stuff before I knit anything else. I do have a question. How do you fasten off the yarn when you are finished sewing? And what do you do with the yarn ends, do you weave them in somehow or just push them inside with the stuffing?


To fasten off just sew backwards and forwards a few times on the same spot. Then just snip the thread


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you Gypsycream for this doing this workshop. This was my first ever bear. He is now sitting on top of a bookcase next to the giraffe I made in a Craftsy class. This bear was so easy to make due to a well written pattern. 

Designer1234, thank you for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops. All of the ones I have taken have been wonderful.


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> Pat, as the designer of these bears, what eyelash yarn do you think is the easiest to use? I am using worsted for my first bear but really want to do another fluffy one next. I have seen all the bears on the parade and love them all. Can't wait to get mine up there.


I use Ice Yarn mostly, only because they have the best colour choices and the yarn is really easy to use. I've tried some of the UK brands and they have been nasty to say the least. I've also used Red Heart Fun Fur, I can only get it in one colour here in the UK but it was a nice yarn, a little thinner than Ice Yarn though.

Our main brands, Sirdar and Stylecraft do nice eyelashes but they are thin compared to Ice Yarns, more of a double knit weight.


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> I do the same but also push the needle through the stuffing to the other side or down the leg to bury the end in the stuffing. If I have a long enough piece left over I will make a tiny stitch and go back. Then pull out far enough and clip, pull on piece and bury the yarn in the stuffing. Hope I am making sense. Mine will be played with and sometimes taken to bed. You should see my Hugglable bear I made for my 3 yr old grandson. "Frozen" is well loved. "Frozen spends the day close by watching Erik play. Sometimes he gets a ride in one of Erik's trucks. He always goes to bed with Erik.


Yes you explained it perfect and I admit I do this when I know the bears are going to be played with. Thanks for explaining it so well


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> Pat, I am having trouble with the head of the small panda. Does the knit row you have in BOLD letters after the muzzle cause a purl ridge on the right side right before you start the eye patches? Also, I am using worsted so which will look better, knit in or sewn on eye patches? Thank you for all your help. I want my panda to turn out as well as possible.


Yes it does and you need it to be like this when you come to assemble the head. It won't be noticeable when you assemble promise. You need to seen when the muzzle ends and the head begins 

To be really honest, I've used both sewn on and knitted in on plain pandas and they both look fine.

I'm sure your panda is going to be lovely  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> I haven't had enough time to work on my panda as I would like, but I do now have the body and two legs done. I struggled with the head yesterday and frogged part 3 times. Finally got it right. Yay! I have learned so much doing this. There is so much good information here and I have learned how to use this blog better too. Thank you Pat so much for your wonderful patterns, and Designer 1234 for all your work on keeping this organized. I hope to have time this weekend to finish up the panda so he or she will come to life.


Sorry the head gave you so many problems  Hope it didn't spoil your enjoyment of the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> Thank you Gypsycream for this doing this workshop. This was my first ever bear. He is now sitting on top of a bookcase next to the giraffe I made in a Craftsy class. This bear was so easy to make due to a well written pattern.
> 
> Designer1234, thank you for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops. All of the ones I have taken have been wonderful.


So pleased you enjoyed creating your panda, and he's a very lovely panda so well done you


----------



## Gypsycream

barbara55 said:


> Pat do you buy ice yarn from uk store or Turkey( or whatever country it comes from) and do you only buy eye lash from them or all of your yarn?


I normally buy direct from Turkey, only takes a couple of days to arrive. The postage is high but if you price UK yarns it works out able the same.

I have bought Aran weight from them too, its wasn't anything expensive but it was very nice. The only thing I would mention is that the weight isn't always very generous. One lot of eyelash I had were 47 grams rather than 50 grams and that was including the label. Not normally a problem but when I'm quoting yardage and grams I need to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> Now I know what's wrong with mine. I've got stacks of IceYarn eyelash in different colours, but they were sold out of the black so I'm using Sirdar funky fur. I thought it looked kind of sparse - sigh


Do you know I really don't think a lot to Funky Fur, its expensive too isn't it? Eskimo by Stylecraft is about half the price but exactly the same. Sometimes think even with yarn we pay for a name.


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> I've just edited my post - had a memory failure. Only the white is funky fur, the black is IceYarns. Yes, it is expensive and I already had it in my stash - leftovers from other toys so I was being frugal(ish)
> Designer1234 will be along with her big eraser for my posts, no doubt :lol: :lol:


lol!!


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> I will next time - I'm too far gone with this one! It's actually only the white that's not IceYarns :roll: :lol:


I had trouble getting white once so I opted for the Ecru and it actually looked a lot better than white, not quite so startling


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> I'll keep that in mind - I can see more pandas in my future.
> 
> btw, when I wrote that Designer would be along with her big eraser, I nearly didn't write eraser but what we Brits call it.
> Imagine the consternation from our US friends :shock: :lol:


Now I'm really laughing out loud!!! Naughty 

I would have known what you were talking about - I likely would have had a private chuckle though -- I had a teacher who was from England so I am quite familiar with different English words and their differences.

I made quite a few boo boo's in New Zealand when we lived there - and always wondered what I had said that was so funny --


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Hi, I posted a picture of Bodie my bodacious panda in the picture section but couldn't find the panda parade to put it in. Could you direct me that section. Thanks, Lee


I'll go and have a look for your panda. This is the panda parade link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html Please post yours so we can all admire it


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat , I'm back home now but with a splitting head ache so although I didn't get my 2nd panda finished yesterday as I would have liked, I won't be finishing it tonight either  Hopefully I will get time to finish my little chubby man tomorrow.


Aww poor you with the headache, nothing worse is there. Have a relaxing evening, your panda will still be there when you are ready


----------



## Designer1234

*Here is the link to the workshop" Parade"

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html*

We ask that all the pandas that are finished be put in the Parade, whether you have joined in the class or whether you lurked. I would like a lot of pandas there -- I think we have a goodly number already. We also want all the pandas put here in the workshop as well. thanks so much, designer.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! Sorry I haven't been around as much as usual, but lots of work on the workshops this week. 

I will be coming in today and tomorrow and removing the questions if they are repeated and are included with answers . I will also be highlighting important information. For those who just joined in I just want to let you all know that we do that - if you haven't noticed that the first part of the workshop is mostly Pat's answers including the questions, and my information topics. 

We do this in all our workshops but those with a large number of students really do make a huge difference in reading the information and instructions. 

I am so tickled with the wonderful panda's you are making. each and everyone is different and has its own personality. 

Remember , this workshop will remain permanently on the workshop section so KP members can refer to it and see your bears even after the workshop is finished. 
-----------
Pat, thanks so much for being so quick to answer the questions -- it makes a huge difference and we all appreciate your work in preparing for the workshop and your help for everyone.

People are still joining us - and that is wonderful. The time limit for leaving it open is entirely up to you -


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> I only had trouble with one part of the head instructions. You made it very clear and your patterns are very easy to understand. I just wasn't sure of one part and didn't read the pattern correctly. My head is done now and I just have one ear and the two front legs. I hope to assemble this weekend. Yay!


Pleased to hear it all worked out in the end. Don't forget to relax and take your time assembling your panda, refer to your step by step guide as and when necessary and I've put more photos on this thread, a few pages back now lol! to help you. and you can always ask questions on this thread and I'll get back to you asap  Good luck, really looking forwards to seeing your panda!


----------



## Gypsycream

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! Sorry I haven't been around as much as usual, but lots of work on the workshops this week.
> 
> I will be coming in today and tomorrow and removing the questions if they are repeated and are included with answers . I will also be highlighting important information. For those who just joined in I just want to let you all know that we do that - if you haven't noticed that the first part of the workshop is mostly Pat's answers including the questions, and my information topics.
> 
> We do this in all our workshops but those with a large number of students really do make a huge difference in reading the information and instructions.
> 
> I am so tickled with the wonderful panda's you are making. each and everyone is different and has its own personality.
> 
> Remember , this workshop will remain permanently on the workshop section so KP members can refer to it and see your bears even after the workshop is finished.
> -----------
> Pat, thanks so much for being so quick to answer the questions -- it makes a huge difference and we all appreciate your work in preparing for the workshop and your help for everyone.
> 
> People are still joining us - and that is wonderful. The time limit for leaving it open is entirely up to you -


Thank you for inviting me  I've loved it and seeing the fantastic standard of the finished pandas has been amazing.


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> Misfit is almost done. I just need to make his head. Then I need to make hhis Mother before I post. You will see why his name is Misfit. His Mother loves him no matter what.


lol! that's what I always say. I'm sure he's going to be lovely


----------



## Grammax8

Okay, this is the third panda which looks like a boy to me. I have name him Ge Ge meaning older (big) brother. He is made with Berroco Nanuk on size 6 needles and sits close to 9 1/2 inches tall. Actually ran out of the black Nanuk and had to use a double strand of Lang Perla to finish the upper front leg on one. Fortunately the gauge was perfect and the slight variance in black is almost indistinguishable.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Okay, this is the third panda which looks like a boy to me. I have name him Ge Ge meaning older (big) brother. He is made with Berroco Nanuk on size 6 needles and sits close to 9 1/2 inches tall. Actually ran out of the black Nanuk and had to use a double strand of Lang Perla to finish the upper front leg on one. Fortunately the gauge was perfect and the slight variance in black is almost indistinguishable.


Ge Ge is simply adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

bcapiak said:


> I have all the pieces for both a small and a large panda knit and stuffed. However, as I mentioned in an earlier pm to Pat, I detest sewing anything together. My small pile of body parts are crying out for attention. Thus, this weekends project is to quit procrastinating and give birth to my pandas.


Come on we want to see your pandas!!! You have the guide, there are more photos on here somewhere back on the pages, no excuses now! We want your pandas on the parade


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat! I am sorry but i will not be able to get my Panda's on until Sunday..The big one is ready and Baby just needs a few finishing touches.Just a bit hard going with two stitches in my finger.


Bless Maureen whatever have you done to deserve two stitches in your finger??? You poor thing, I hope you aren't in any pain. Gentle hugs xxx


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat! Unfortunatly i was cutting a little pattern out for a sheep skin teddy and forgot to take my finger away from the stanley knife..


Ouch Maureen!! you poor thing, bet that hurts.

I took a chunky out of one of mine last week, blunt knife! I was lucky and didn't need stitches.


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Pat for your tip on using a spool for attaching eyes and noses on the bears. This has been such a lifesaver for me that has always been a struggle for me. I really enjoy making your bears and knew I'd learn a lot on the finishing techniques in this workshop. It has been great fun!


Pleased to hear that little tip helped. There is a special tool on the market for this, I purchased one from the US but to be honest I normally use the spool trick all the time.


----------



## Gypsycream

landmansmom said:


> Hi Gypsycream.
> _I have missed a lot comments on this site as I have been ill. I just returned & noticed someone commented on using a spool for eyes & nose. Sorry to ask but could you please repeat/demonstrate How to do this. I am still not feeling the best & unable to spend a lot of time on computer.Thanks Helen_


*Just had a search through this thread for you and its on page 21 I think: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242984-21.html*

Scan down the page a little and you'll see the photos I took when putting my panda together. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gypsycream

cindylucifer said:


> What is the best stitch to use when sewing up the holes after stuffing the pieces? I am about done with knitting and getting ready to stuff.


I just use a whip stitch, keep it small and tight. If its furry it doesn't show once brushed


----------



## trish2222

Done and dusted and we're off to the parade in a minute. I was really careful this time and apart from the duff white eyelash (Sirdar Funky Fur - give it a wide berth - it's so sparse) I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## trish2222

Gypsycream said:


> Oh Trish, he's lovely!!! He look perfect and I do believe I have his twin, actually no I don't, I sent him off in the post yesterday lol! But I did have his twin!!
> 
> With you on the Sirdar Funky Fur, not all its cracked up to be is it? Stick with Eskimo or Moments in future lol!


Thanks Pat - I learnt the lesson the hard way with the bears. Never, never rush it!
I've got some Moments too which I found tucked away and I should have used it instead but there was no going back. Sod's law, eh?!


----------



## Gypsycream

Shelly4545 said:


> I know there is no rush but why am I feeling so anxious... This is supposed to be fun.... Am I the only one feeling this way ? Got my body, front and back legs finished... I really enjoyed knitting these parts... Nervous before starting every part but the Instructions were wonderful and very, very clear. It seems to happen just before I start a new body part... We'll on to the head.... Maybe by next weekend I'll be ready to stuff... Wish me luck on this part... Shelly...


Please don't get anxious over this panda, it is supposed to be fun. The more time you take the sweeter your panda will be, promise


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> continuing on working and enjoying all of this. An ad came up on my screen yesterday of a Koala Bear! Food for thought. mw


lol! you have no idea how I've tried with a koala, but its still on my list of to dos!!


----------



## trish2222

jmai5421 said:


> Love your Panda, Trish. Are you hooked yet?


Oh, I definitely am now that I've done the panda. My bears were bad and it did put me off trying again a bit. I've done other toys which came out fine but I just wasn't confident about bears. That's why this one took me so long - I didn't sew anything or place a feature until I was absolutely sure I couldn't get it better. Now I'm planning lots more toys for Christmas - and looking forward to it. I'll be starting well in advance of Christmas this time. As I said to Pat 'lesson learnt'


----------



## Gypsycream

gapeach31781 said:


> Just found and starting this workshop, so you guys are way ahead of me. Having trouble already with the directions Where the instruction on the 5th line of the Big Panda Bear Body say to Knit 8, (increase 1, knit 1) x 11, increase 1, knit 9 = 52 stitches. If I do that, will run out of stitches, ie only have 40 on the needle and if you divide that by 8, then do the increase, you will run out of stitches way before you can do 11 of them. I must be ready this wrong, but don't really grasp what she is saying. very confused.


If you knit the 8 stitches the next instructions are in brackets, so you increase 1, knit 1, 11 times and then knit 9 stitches left on your needle, you will get 52 stitches.

You only repeat what is in brackets by the amount of times it tells you. In this case 11


----------



## Gypsycream

jadancey said:


> I have been having doubts as to whether I would ever be able to finish my bear. Not the knitting part, the pattern is so clear and easy to understand, but the sewing up the seams. I did the body and it was fine, but the first front leg was awful. The seam was so crooked and ugly, after several tries, I was ready to give up. Then I remembered someone posting that they did their bears in the round, so I grabbed my DPN,s and had at it. I must be more relaxed or something, but everything fell into place and now I'm having fun again. I have the body and both hind legs knit and stuffed and am just so pleased with the way they look. Working on the front legs and then onto the head. Might not be able to do the head in the round, but not worried about that right now.


If you can knit on dpn's or circular needles you are a better person than I!!


----------



## Gypsycream

jadancey said:


> Not really Pat but thank you. I was worried that you would wonder how dumb I was that I couldn't even sew up a seam but if you had seen it, you would have felt so sorry for my poor little bear. That said, I think it certainly says how well written your patterns are that they can be adapted to another style of knitting. This is my first bear, but not my last.


Liking your last sentence lol! Seriously I've never tried to work with dpn's. The reason I write "flat" patterns is that most people can knit flat, not all are clever enough to knit in a circle


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie4 said:


> I am still not finished mine either you might even catch up to me lol on another note our local dollar store ordered black and white fuzzy wool just for me how often do you get that and just for asking I think its some kind of eyelash


wow!! that is what I call customer service!


----------



## Gypsycream

Sharon22209 said:


> I am not done with my panda either. I have one back leg to go and the head. I haven't had the time to knit every night so I do it when I can. I'm finding the instructions very easy. I am amazed at the pattern, Gypsycream, I was worried about the front legs and how they would be two different ones. You made the instructions very easy and then the back legs the increases make the leg look so good! You certainly do wonders with creating patterns and the ease of knitting them. Thanks so much. I'll continue on with my panda birth!!


Pleased to hear you are enjoying your pattern


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> Your instructions and pattern are wonderful. I will be sewing the parts on the bear tomorrow. I have looked at the photos here, and my printed out pattern, and they are so helpful. I do have a question about the stitching though. So you attach a part (like a leg) holding in place with skinny needles and what kind of stitch is used to sew. Do you sew in a circle around the leg, first from the leg to the body? I hope I have made my question clear.


lol! very clear, clearer than I explained it. I sew the bears in a sitting position, so offer up the leg against the body, skewer in place with the thin needles and then sew the top part of the leg, about and inch an inch and a half in like a circle, going around the outside, onto the inside and round to meet where you started. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> ALL my knitting will be on hold for the next 6 weeks, since my left hand is in a cast. Fell and fractured my thumb. Lots of things that could have happened, didn't. So I am still blessed. But you would laugh to see me at my laptop.
> 
> I'll not be able to add to the parade, but I'm glad that Winston made it! I'm absolutely LOVING "ALL" the Pandas that have joined. You have all done really amazing work. When I see the family groups, I am inspired to create more. There will be more Pandas in my life when I heal.
> 
> Pat, Thanks for all your help and encouraging comments. A word from the designer is worth a great deal. I'm hoping and knowing that your heart feels proud to have brought so much delight to people who have taken your patterns and made such delightful toys. Toys that will help people who are happy with their life right across the spectrum to people in NEED of love, a smile, a cuddle, a laugh. Blessings on you and yours.
> 
> THANKS, Designer1234, for setting all this up for us. This is my first workshop, but I've had such a good time, that it will not be my last. I have learned so very much. Blessings on your today and tomorrows.
> 
> I'LL KEEP WATCHING FROM THE SIDE-LINES. YEH, YEH, YEH, EVERYONE. WAY TO GO!!!!!


Bless, how have you managed to hurt yourself so badly?? You poor love! Gentle hugs to you xxx Hope you aren't in any pain or not too much if you are. Your creations from my designs are always a joy to see


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> I am expecting twins although they will not be alike. One twin will be black and white and the other will be brown. Have almost finished Gypsycreams Cuddly Bear, just waiting for safety eyes and nose to be delivered from Etsy then I can deliver him and show him off. Anxiously awaiting the post man and tracking the package too frequently. Have to wait another few days by the look of it. Oh well, I'll keep on with the "twins".


Looking forwards to seeing your bears  Waiting for the postman isn't fun!


----------



## mcarles

Finished! Large panda made with Pipsqueak (never again!)on US #4 needles. Because of the pastel colors, I used buttons for the eyes and nose (no babies in the family, so buttons are OK).


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Hi It's the pest again with a question. Have bear all knitted and am just sewing the ears together. ??I used Worsted and Fun Fur for the ears. Is the worsted the inside of the ears? or the fun fur??? When ears are sewn on and I look at bear from the front. do I see worsted or fur?
> TIA


Never a pest promise  the worsted is the inside of the ear.


----------



## Gypsycream

mcarles said:


> Finished! Large panda made with Pipsqueak (never again!)on US #4 needles. Because of the pastel colors, I used buttons for the eyes and nose (no babies in the family, so buttons are OK).


That is one sweet panda!! Love the colours and I've heard that pipsqueak makes lovely bears. Why didn't you like it? Perhaps the needle size was too small??


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> Thank you Pat, that explanation about sewing on the leg makes much more sense to me now. That is hard to put into words. I will finish my legs tonight and ready to sew him or her together tomorrow. Yay! Then I will have to think of a name. I love all the pandas I have seen completed and all the clever names.


Pleased to hear I made sense to you  Looking forwards to seeing your panda. The names are wonderful aren't they? I never thought to give any of mine Chinese names.


----------



## Gypsycream

gapeach31781 said:


> Having trouble with the eye patch section. The directions say to carry the white over the black, but you have a rather long piece of white laying over the black on both sides of the head and just looks weird. Is this correct? I don't see that on any of the completed pandas. Any help would be appreciated. thx.


You should be carrying the white on the wrong side, it does look weird I agree but it won't show when you have sewn up your panda.


----------



## Nushie01079

I'm in.............a little late!


----------



## Gypsycream

No one is late  Even if this thread closes, you can get in touch via pm and the Panda Parade is open on the pictures section to show off your finished pandas


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> I finished the head, and my Panda muzzle is more cone shaped than round. I saw another person made this comment also. I have the eyes and nose done and they turned out well. Any tips about the rat nosed Panda? One more front paw to knit and then all the stuffed parts will get sewed on tomorrow. Yay!


Have you stuffed the muzzle yet?


----------



## guitarlady

This is the small panda, knitted on worsted. Yes I did stuff the muzzle and did the gathering stitch. I followed the directions from page 21 here, and also the printed pattern. Perhaps I didn't do the shaping correctly when knitting the muzzle. I plan on making my big panda next and just want to be sure I do a better job next time. This was my learning panda and I have really learned so much. Thank you for all the time you have spent helping all of us. More importantly, thank you for being the creative designer of these wonderful bears. I hope to get the parts put together today so my panda can join the parade.


----------



## mcarles

guitarlady said:


> I finished the head, and my Panda muzzle is more cone shaped than round. I saw another person made this comment also. I have the eyes and nose done and they turned out well. Any tips about the rat nosed Panda? One more front paw to knit and then all the stuffed parts will get sewed on tomorrow. Yay!


My small version turned out looking more like a mouse and that is why I didn't post a picture. I thought I had probably done something wrong as the large version turned out fine.


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> This is the small panda, knitted on worsted. Yes I did stuff the muzzle and did the gathering stitch. I followed the directions from page 21 here, and also the printed pattern. Perhaps I didn't do the shaping correctly when knitting the muzzle. I plan on making my big panda next and just want to be sure I do a better job next time. This was my learning panda and I have really learned so much. Thank you for all the time you have spent helping all of us. More importantly, thank you for being the creative designer of these wonderful bears. I hope to get the parts put together today so my panda can join the parade.


Trying to work out what has happened to the muzzle. Wonder if perhaps the yarn isn't giving enough. You need to push a ball of stuffing into the end of the muzzle first and that normally helps it to stretch and shape the stitches, then when you fill the rest of the muzzle it sort of adjusts to the shape. Then if you push your palm against it, it will flatten.

The head needs more stuffing too.

Do you know I think I know where the problem is. You used worsted weight yarn, which does vary a lot in thickness to be fair and you used 4US needles, perhaps if you try a large size needle it will give the fabric more of a stretch and give.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> You know, Pat... I too, am having a pointed muzzle. I've used a variety of different yarns, but I really have to push and push that stuffing to try to round it out a little more. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Maybe I will try a size 5 needle next time then use the 4 for the rest of the panda.


Strange Donna, none of my small pandas had this problem. I've just had a look at the photos and they all have rounded muzzles. I'm sorry to hear that so many are having this trouble


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> Pat:
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion about the muzzle. I did use #4 needle and it was tight. There isn't much give in the yarn, but I could see when stuffing the legs how important it is to have tight stitches so you don't see the stuffing. Also I really love the eyelash bears and will make my next one out of that.
> 
> Thanks again


Perhaps just use the 5US on the muzzle next time if you are using the same yarn for the muzzle and then switch to 4US for the rest of the panda. I don't think you'll have the same trouble with the big panda as the muzzle is designed differently.


----------



## Gypsycream

Deenasan said:


> i am still working on the Panda. I have the white of the belly done and working on the black part. Using the Boa type yarn. Yikes! Somehow I dropped two stitches with the white and spent several tense moments trying to find the stitches. Finally I just started grabbing what ever i could find with my crochet hook and making stitches any way that I could. If it was a worsted type yarn it would look crazy bad!!! Fortunately, the boa yarn hides all sins
> The black yarn is easier to work with than the white, meaning, I can see it better. I didn't expect that. I have not ordered my noses and eyes yet. Yikes, better do that and quick. Really is a fun thing to knit. Just have had so many other interruptions. But, I will get that baby done!!!


Have to admit that Boa is hard work, but remember you can always repair dropped stitches from the wrong side, no one will know


----------



## arlenecc

I didn't think it was possible to make an ugly bear with these patterns but I win the booby prize. I remade the head and after major effort produced A Lin (my name in Chinese)and poor thing is just.....I will post her in the parade, though to give others hope that they can do better.


----------



## chris kelly

guitarlady said:


> I finished the head, and my Panda muzzle is more cone shaped than round. I saw another person made this comment also. I have the eyes and nose done and they turned out well. Any tips about the rat nosed Panda? One more front paw to knit and then all the stuffed parts will get sewed on tomorrow. Yay!


Just a point (excuse the pun) about the 'rat-faced' Pandas that are being mentioned by a few of you. 
Please compare my pictures below and you'll notice that if you follow Pat's advice and stuff the muzzle fuller and pull your gathering stitch until you are happy with the look of the face then you'll get the shape you need.
Also place the nose one stitch higher than your sewing seam. Pat does say to place the nose higher on the muzzle. Check out her photos. It's always wise to follow the look of the photos as you follow her notes. Roll the head like you would a ball, as Pat suggests in her making up instructions, then you should get the really cute head that you need. Another point to remember is that baby Pandas don't have large muzzles that is why the muzzle on Big Panda is larger. Just like human noses. LOL. I hope this helps.


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you, Chris, for posting your "before and after" pics. You gave a very good illustration on the muzzle and it shows us that we don't need to fear... it works out in the end.
By the way... I love the colors of your new panda! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Designer1234

trish2222 said:


> I'll keep that in mind - I can see more pandas in my future.
> 
> btw, when I wrote that Designer would be along with her big eraser, I nearly didn't write eraser but what we Brits call it.
> Imagine the consternation from our US friends :shock: :lol:


I have been trying to wait at least a few days with this workshop. I am sorry we have to trim the posts -- It would make it so difficult to read for those who want to refer to it later,so that is why we have to do it. Designer


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> I recently posted regarding the ears and after taking a closer look at the pandas on my calendar I see that the muzzle on these Pandas is not round like a ball but more pointed. Doing my head today for sure.


lol! that is just what I'm trying to put across! The panda I have designed doesn't have a big rounded muzzle like Needs a Hug bear, but slightly smaller and slimmer.

I've just done yet another small panda just to check, I used worsted yarn, not a wonderful quality but middle of the price range and it was more difficult to get the muzzle to ease, but it did work. I'll post photos later


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> * There are 218* members who have signed I'm in.
> 
> WOW!! This is the largest class we have had -- #52!!!


wow! that really is amazing!! Pat
=================
These Pandas are wonderful Designer


----------



## Designer1234

Gypsycream said:


> Sounds wonderful Designer1234. I'm not sure how big your informative Workshops normally are, but there are a lot of lovely pandas starting to appear and I have to say that I'm thrilled with the finished standard, they are all very professional. We have a lot of talented bear artist on here


Pat this workshop has at least double most of them. We average between 50 - 125 people - I don't worry about the numbers but it does tell us what is successful and what is not quite as interesting to a large group . We have had workshops where the numbers were not that great but where the students learned something that really added to their knitting.

We are not out to set records but it is very nice for the teacher - especially one who designs a pattern and teaches it like you do to know how well it is received. One more thing there are many many people who read the workshop and don't post. This is by far the most watched workshop and so is the Parade so you can feel very proud of your wonderful animals.


----------



## Gypsycream

Designer1234 said:


> Pat this workshop has at least double most of them. We average between 50 - 125 people - I don't worry about the numbers but it does tell us what is successful and what is not quite as interesting to a large group . We have had workshops where the numbers were not that great but where the students learned something that really added to their knitting.
> 
> We are not out to set records but it is very nice for the teacher - especially one who designs a pattern and teaches it like you do to know how well it is received. One more thing there are many many people who read the workshop and don't post. This is by far the most watched workshop and so is the Parade so you can feel very proud of your wonderful animals.


Thank you


----------



## Designer1234

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION!*

After talking to Gypsycream -- *THIS WORKSHOP WILL CLOSE ON 
Sunday, March 23/2014*.

_Pat has asked me to let you know that we hope you will continue to put your finished PANDAS in the Parade - even if you did not post in the workshop but worked in the background. It is a way that other KP members can see these wonderful little Pandas_.

She also has asked me to tell you - that if the information is not already here, she will answer your pms. _ It is important that you read the 
posts on the workshop to make sure that your question has not been answered_. We ask this on all the workshops as our teachers donate a huge amount of time answering the same questions over and over in many cases - so as a matter of courtesy we would appreciate it if you would read the posts and answers before you pm. her.

I personally want to thank you all for your enthusiasm - your wonderful, helpful posts, yours senses of humor and generally your contribution toward one of our very best workshops.

I hope, now that some of you have seen how our workshops are run, that you will consider joining us for another topic in the future.

PAT -- I thank you for your wonderful Pandas - and I am so appreciative of your cooperation and your quick replies to all the questions asked on this workshop - I realize it takes up hours of time and I do appreciate it .
You are a wonderful designer and we have been honored to join with you in this most successful workshop.

*NOTE*For those who finish their Pandas after the workshop is closed, if you want it to be shown here on the workshop - please post in the Parade or pm me and give me the page number of the Parade where it is shown, and I will put them in the workshop.

I have enjoyed working this class so much and feel that I have met some absolutely wonderful people here. Come again. Designer.

*FOR YOUR FUTURE INFORMATION - HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PARADE OF PANDAS!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html*


----------



## Ritaw

Stuffing is key . Do not be afraid to stuff your head . As you stuff use your hands to manipulate the head . You will slowly see it take shape . Add more stuffing as needed as you go .
You will be surprised how quickly it will come to life . Once you have that muzzle stuffed to a good capacity . Draw your gathering thread . 

As always practice makes perfect , so let's see more pandas on those needles lol


----------



## Gypsycream

Ritaw said:


> Stuffing is key . Do not be afraid to stuff your head . As you stuff use your hands to manipulate the head . You will slowly see it take shape . Add more stuffing as needed as you go .
> You will be surprised how quickly it will come to life . Once you have that muzzle stuffed to a good capacity . Draw your gathering thread .
> 
> As always practice makes perfect , so let's see more pandas on those needles lol


Thank you for your input Rita, as a well known designer, its appreciated. And that is one very sweet panda!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Ritaw said:


> Aww thanks Pat . It is a fantastic pattern . Well done on a fantastic workshop . X


Thank you Rita x its been fun


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION: PAT HAS AGREED TO DO ANOTHER WORKSHOP LATER ON THIS YEAR! YEAH!*

I usually don't post this information but you all might be interested in knowing the following numbers.

A 'hit ' is when someone clicks on a topic and either posts or just reads the information. The following numbers about Gypsycreams Pandas will boggle your mind!

# of 'hits; on the Parade -- 24,207 hits,
# of 'hits' on the workshop - 25,706 hits 
#of hits on the information thread -- l7,697 hits.

So everyone there have been approximately 70,000 'hits on the three topics including the workshop. That does not count the number of hits on the Designer's Pattern Shoppe.

If you ever open a topic -- click on 'my topics' and you will see the number of 'hits' beside the topic. So you can tell how much interest there was. It really gives me a good idea as to how 
the classes are doing.

I usually don't show it but I have already told Pat and I want you all to know too. Those numbers are just until now -


----------



## Gypsycream

colleenmay said:


> OH NO!!! Closing already?? I'm not nearly done.
> 
> I need help with my body. I made it on circular needles with no seam. I stuffed it and closed up the end. Now it has a very slight kidney bean shape to it and I am not sure which is the front and which is the back!!!!! I have no seam to go by!!! HELP!!! I don't want to attach the head and find out that he is looking backwards!! LOL


Rita is right, the bulge is the tummy, the panda has a rounded tum  Don't worry about the workshop closing, you can always pm me and I'll give you my email address if you need photos


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for taking part. Its been enjoyable, humorous and seeing all the completed pandas has been wonderful. You are all such talented bear artists!!!


----------



## Nana Mc

I will have mine finished in a few days. I ran out of black yarn. Great workshop.


----------



## blackat99

Thanks to Pat and Designer 1234 for an excellent Workshop that has taken a lot of organising to set up - I am sure. We appreciate the effort and the longterm outcome is immeasurable with all the folk who will receive Pandas as gifts - both young and old! 

I hope to post my Pandas in the next couple of days!


----------



## Gypsycream

lol! I'm giving it some thought  Probably not another bear but I've a couple of weeks to dream something up.

I'm so pleased you enjoy it and I hope you try other animals or bears now, you should you are all wonderful students.

Looking forwards to seeing your Pandas Blackat


----------



## chris kelly

mcarles said:


> I stuffed the muzzle of my small panda as much as I could. I think it didn't take on the proper shape because it was knitted very tightly in order to keep the stuffing from showing through the pink worsted weight yarn. I will knit the next one a little looser.
> 
> I love it just as much as the larger one - it just looks a little different. Just like siblings sometimes do!
> 
> I had the best time knitting them and look forward to other patterns by Gypsycream.


Well done you. Try pointing the tip of his muzzle up a little to help with the look of the shape, if he still looks a bit pointy-nosed. Yes they do all look different don't they? All 5 of my children look different and all have totally different personalities as well. As far as my panda family is concerned I have exactly the same with them. A strong-willed Daddy, who's the head of the household. Mummy is very gentle and loving, Billy-boy is always full of mischief, Miss Fit is just that. I little shy and doesn't quite seem it fit in. The one in the throws of labour now is the sweetest little girl, the apple of her daddy's eye even if she is a different colour. A little bit of a throw-back there I think.


----------



## Gypsycream

mcarles said:


> I stuffed the muzzle of my small panda as much as I could. I think it didn't take on the proper shape because it was knitted very tightly in order to keep the stuffing from showing through the pink worsted weight yarn. I will knit the next one a little looser.
> 
> I love it just as much as the larger one - it just looks a little different. Just like siblings sometimes do!
> 
> I had the best time knitting them and look forward to other patterns by Gypsycream.


I just did a small panda with worsted and you are right it can be quite tough getting the muzzle stuffed but when I put the nose on it just seemed to come together OK. Perhaps I should have tried a size larger needle too


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> I will be going on a cross country (driving) vacation during the months of July and August so hoping I don't miss the info when it is posted about the next workshop. Hoping to visit some yarn stores so will probably be set with yarn no matter what it turns out we will be making. As you can see from your duck pattern, no matter what you come up with everyone is sure to love it!


All of your critters you've made from my designs are wonderful, I really do think you have a natural talent as a bear artist 

Have a wonderful road trip, how I envy you!!


----------



## trish2222

Thank you Pat and Designer for this workshop. It's been so much fun and I'm looking forward to seeing more pandas on the parade.

I don't care what the next one is - I'm in!!!


----------



## docdot

Yes, Pat, many many thanks for all the joys (and sometimes frustrations?) enjoyed in bringing your patterns to life. Every one of them takes on a life of its own and surprises me yet again.


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> Pat,
> 
> Thank you for the lovely Panda pattern and for introducing me to all your great bear friends. I am Bear-y Addicted.


Yay!! another one!! You have some lovely yarn there


----------



## Gypsycream

momrnbk said:


> I'm still knitting away. Have to finish the front legs, 1 back leg & the tail. I'm really enjoying working this up and can't wait to see it come to life. A question, not for this bear, but for the next- Is it a bad idea to try to use plastic animal/doll/bear joints for knitted projects? The Etsy store I got the eyes & noses from has 4 sizes of the joints: 20mm, 30mm, 35mm & 45mm.


Yes you can joint the bears, I've never tried it so please don't ask what size you need. But I will be designing a bear specifically to be jointed at some point so I'll be playing with sizes and joints. I've got this feeling that unless you create a very firm knitted fabric the joints may wear the fabric, so I wanted to see just how it would all work. If you joint a bear can you let me know how you feel about it, sizes etc.


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> Would it work to put a piece if material to reinforce the joints?
> Working on the head of my little misfit and then on to his mommy. When done they will go to their forever family. Sweet Charlotte will love them both. I will post on the parade when done with both bears. Then on to some ducks. I already have that pattern.


That was what I was thinking too. The plastic joints are quite heavy for knitted fabrics. I'll have to have a play.

Looking forwards to seeing your panda and ducks


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> Actually I am assembling a polar bear from another pattern. I knit the bear for someone a few years ago but can't remember who. Found the parts in a bag in the closet when looking for UFO/WIP'S for that workshop. It is knit from pipsqueak. I am using purchased eyes and plan to reinforce with stabilized felt and some of the stuffing. I will then keep him since I don't know who/what I made him.


Sounds lovely, hope you post a photo in the picture section


----------



## Gypsycream

Betsey in SC said:


> Pat,
> 
> I have really enjoyed learning to knit while making my Panda. Thank you for taking the time to teach this class.
> 
> I do have a question. Do you have a picture of the tail?
> 
> I'm using a Hobby Lobby bulky yarn called 'Tender Touch'. It is kind of fuzzy (like mohair), but still a 'regular' yarn. I have been comparing my pieces to your pictures to see if I knitted them correctly. I can't find a picture of the tail, other than the one in the making-up instructions. Yours looks like it is stuffed or not as flat as mine. My tail looks funny, but so did the tail on the real Panda pictures. So what should it look like once you attach it? Do you have a rear view photo?


Oh dear, caught me out lol! Do you know I'm not good with tails because bears in the UK just don't have them! So each tail I design I try to improve on the last one lol!

I don't have very clear photos of the tails, just these two side views, they are difficult to see because the tail is white, as is the body. When I did the plain pandas I did stuff them very slightly to give them some body, but the furry ones I didn't.

So pleased you enjoyed the workshop, I did too


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you for the workshop and the Panda bears pattern. This isn't my first. I have made several bears and the recipients are enjoying them. I love all of. Gypseycream's patterns. They are so complete and easy. Thank you again. I am not done yet but will post on parade before sending off to their forever home.


Thank you for taking part  Its been great, loved every minute and I've also learnt a lot too 

Looking forwards to seeing our completed pandas.


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Pat, I finally got my little fuzzy friend done! Had to search for eyes that would work, and then procrastination does not get them sewn together!! lol It is done and posted on the parade. Thanks for another wonderful pattern. You are a real gem.


Off to have a look!!


----------



## Gypsycream

NJQuiet1 said:


> Well, I finally got my panda started last night after life interfered for a long time.
> 
> I have to say that this pattern, just as your Huggable Bear did, makes me smile and feel lighthearted as I knit! And there's something about the feel of it, as I go along, that makes me stop and nuzzle the fur against my cheek! Poor panda will have been loved to pieces ever before the pieces are done!
> 
> Pat, thank you for sharing your wonderful patterns and, even more, for dedicating so much of your time to this workshop. You're the best!
> 
> Lynn


Aww thank you, I hope you enjoy this pattern too. The workshop will be closed on Monday I think, but I'm still here and you can pm me if you have any queries. Don't forget to post your finished panda on the Panda Parade so we can all admire it


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I have been eyeing the cute ducks on KP, so think I will have to go purchase your duck pattern, Pat and have a go at that. But first I have a Teddy Bear that needs to come to life instead of laying in a basket in pieces. Any chance there is an Owl in the making???


Owl?? who said owl?? lol! I've got Donna on my case for an owl so I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> whispering....me too


lol!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Pat, I bet if we take a survey on KP, there are LOTS of owl lovers. Just saying!


It's brewing


----------



## KJKnitCro

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Pat, I bet if we take a survey on KP, there are LOTS of owl lovers. Just saying!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Count me in, Pat. LOVE owls. JUST SAYING, just like grannyfabulous4, and all the others that are going to whisper, and shout out loud!!


----------



## arlenecc

Gypsycream said:


> It's brewing


When, not if, you do, there will be a huge range of owls from your patterns. Yarn and needles will create:
Pygmy owls, screech owls, barn owls, spotted owls, snow owls, great horned owl, etc., and after the basic shape, the differences are feather colours, body sizes, feet with and without feathers, beak colours and shapes, ears or none, and the wonderful eye disks. Mind blowing!


----------



## Gypsycream

I was going to say Arlenecc have you seen how many different owls there are out there???? I was doing a google image search the other day lol! So many different owls!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Pat, take a breather. The right idea will come your way in due time. You have put so much time and effort into this workshop that I'm thinking you need a little rest from all of our eager beaver ways. The last thing we want to do is wear you out. You deserve to have a life,too!!!


----------



## blackat99

KJKnitCro said:


> Pat, take a breather. The right idea will come your way in due time. You have put so much time and effort into this workshop that I'm thinking you need a little rest from all of our eager beaver ways. The last thing we want to do is wear you out. You deserve to have a life,too!!!


Hear,hear! I am with you KJKnitCro! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc

blackat99 said:


> Hear,hear! I am with you KJKnitCro! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Absolutely! Take a brain break! Your hubby would probably like a little attention you have so generously given us. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Errr I'm working on something at the moment, have been for a couple of days lol! But its not an owl lol!

It will be a surprise for the workshop ladies-- this is a lot of fun. I know whatever it is it will be a perfect animal.


----------



## Gypsycream

Errr I'm working on something at the moment, have been for a couple of days lol! But its not an owl lol!


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I was going to say Arlenecc have you seen how many different owls there are out there???? I was doing a google image search the other day lol! So many different owls!


Hmmmm. I think owls will be far too difficult, but a little penguin, now that's a thought. I can see him already. I may even have a little black and white boa left somewhere. *Chuckle*


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Pat.... New ideas???? Count me in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Hey Pat.... New ideas???? Count me in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Of course, my employee


----------



## guitarlady

It's a girl! Born 3:30 pm Arizona time. Her name is Manda the Panda.
She is ready to go on the parade. Thank you Pat for your wonderful patterns. I was apprehensive about the sewing and it went together so well, and I really enjoyed with. Thank you Pat and Shirley for all the hours you put into this workshop. I have learned so much and it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## MzBarnz

MEEEEEEEEE, TOOOOOOO!!!!


chris kelly said:


> Hey Pat.... New ideas???? Count me in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

Hey, hey, hey..... no playing favorites just because she's on the same continent. Gotta be fair, you know.... ;-)


Gypsycream said:


> Of course, my employee


----------



## MzBarnz

Very, very cute! She is gathering with the other few pandas on my desktop waiting for more to join them, then they will be in the Silent Parade, too!


guitarlady said:


> It's a girl! Born 3:30 pm Arizona time. Her name is Manda the Panda.
> She is ready to go on the parade. Thank you Pat for your wonderful patterns. I was apprehensive about the sewing and it went together so well, and I really enjoyed with. Thank you Pat and Shirley for all the hours you put into this workshop. I have learned so much and it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## Myangelhope

Gypsycream said:


> Owl?? who said owl?? lol! I've got Donna on my case for an owl so I'll have to give it some thought


I mentioned it earlier on the post, so this is just a reminder. I would love to see a pattern for a kangaroo come our way. There are not many out there to choose from and you are great at your creations. So, PLEASE consider doing a kangaroo!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Cute Panda, guitarlady. Aren't they fun!


----------



## guitarlady

Thank you they are fun. I need to finish a sock and then I am going to start my Big Loveable Bear. I am hooked too.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I am really glad it is not an owl. Everyone seems to be offering patterns for owls free and for sale. Pat, 
You are so creative I know you will be able to design an original and wonderful pattern for us. Thank you so very very much for the Panda class. It has forced me to sew up my Panda. I have your Kittie Kat and Puppy Dog knitted but not finished from last year. In fact I have two of each. I was afraid to tackle the sewing and stuffing. BUT I AM GOING TO DO IT TOMORROW. yes I am yelling at myself if I say it loud enough I will do it. Again thank you Pat for a wonderful KAL


----------



## guitarlady

Thanks for doing the silent parade. That is such fun to look at.


----------



## MzBarnz

True, there are a lot of owl patterns out there, but there would be only ONE Gyspycream owl! It will have the special Gypsycream characteristics and anyone who has ever made one of her designs would know how easy and well written the pattern would be. I say go for it, Pat! But, only if you want to. We'll just be waiting with baited breath.....


CU Volunteer said:


> I am really glad it is not an owl. Everyone seems to be offering patterns for owls free and for sale. Pat,
> You are so creative I know you will be able to design an original and wonderful pattern for us. Thank you so very very much for the Panda class. It has forced me to sew up my Panda. I have your Kittie Kat and Puppy Dog knitted but not finished from last year. In fact I have two of each. I was afraid to tackle the sewing and stuffing. BUT I AM GOING TO DO IT TOMORROW. yes I am yelling at myself if I say it loud enough I will do it. Again thank you Pat for a wonderful KAL


----------



## blackat99

My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!

Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak) 

Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop! 

It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!  

You are very welcome! I think everyone, including me has enjoyed this workshop/ I love your pandas- please put them in the parade .

Everyone please put your pandas in the Parade so that people can see what you have done with this workshop . There is a lot of interest in it. 

I will finish trimming and close it tomorrow. Sad though as I have enjoyed working this workshop. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awww.... both of your little pandas are beautiful! They are so sweet! I've got them saved in my panda pics folder and when I get about 10 more, then I'll add them to the Silent Parade.


blackat99 said:


> My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!
> 
> Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak)
> 
> Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop!
> 
> It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!


----------



## blackat99

Thanks, Donna! You are a Gem doing the Silent Parade! Do you think we might be on TV at some Stage? Oprah?? Lol!!


----------



## Designer1234

Please remember to post your pictures of all the finished pandas on the Workshop Parade - as we have a parade for each of hte workshops and people wait to see what the students have done. It is not the 'silent Parade"

here is the link to our parade.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html#4957440


----------



## MzBarnz

Don't we wish Oprah!!!! Anyone out there have any connections with anyone anywhere??


blackat99 said:


> Thanks, Donna! You are a Gem doing the Silent Parade! Do you think we might be on TV at some Stage? Oprah?? Lol!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Designer1234 is correct. Please post your finished panda on the Workshop Parade NOT the "Silent Parade". They will be added to the Silent Parade a little later. POST YOUR PANDA PIC ON THE WORKSHOP PARADE.


Designer1234 said:


> Please remember to post your pictures of all the finished pandas on the Workshop Parade - as we have a parade for each of hte workshops and people wait to see what the students have done. It is not the 'silent Parade"
> 
> here is the link to our parade.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html#4957440


----------



## Gypsycream

Myangelhope said:


> I mentioned it earlier on the post, so this is just a reminder. I would love to see a pattern for a kangaroo come our way. There are not many out there to choose from and you are great at your creations. So, PLEASE consider doing a kangaroo!


lol! Our very own RitaW has a lovely kangaroo and Joey design, check it out in the Designer store, its very sweet.


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> I am really glad it is not an owl. Everyone seems to be offering patterns for owls free and for sale. Pat,
> You are so creative I know you will be able to design an original and wonderful pattern for us. Thank you so very very much for the Panda class. It has forced me to sew up my Panda. I have your Kittie Kat and Puppy Dog knitted but not finished from last year. In fact I have two of each. I was afraid to tackle the sewing and stuffing. BUT I AM GOING TO DO IT TOMORROW. yes I am yelling at myself if I say it loud enough I will do it. Again thank you Pat for a wonderful KAL


Good for you! I'm sure you have picked up some hints and tips from the panda workshop and you will have gained confidence to put those poor puppies and kittens together. I'll be looking out for them on the pictures section  Anything you want help with just pm me


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> It's a girl! Born 3:30 pm Arizona time. Her name is Manda the Panda.
> She is ready to go on the parade. Thank you Pat for your wonderful patterns. I was apprehensive about the sewing and it went together so well, and I really enjoyed with. Thank you Pat and Shirley for all the hours you put into this workshop. I have learned so much and it was a fantastic experience.


lol! yes you have a very sweet little girl, she's delightful!


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!
> 
> Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak)
> 
> Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop!
> 
> It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!
> 
> You are very welcome! I think everyone, including me has enjoyed this workshop/ I love your pandas- please put them in the parade .
> 
> Everyone please put your pandas in the Parade so that people can see what you have done with this workshop . There is a lot of interest in it.
> 
> I will finish trimming and close it tomorrow. Sad though as I have enjoyed working this workshop. Thanks again to everyone!


Your pandas are both lovely. I think this picture shows that the small panda is certainly a little girl, whereas the big panda is a boy. I promise it wasn't designed this way, but most of the small pandas I've seen have been girls and the big boys lol! Beautiful pandas L. xx


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Hey, hey, hey..... no playing favorites just because she's on the same continent. Gotta be fair, you know.... ;-)


But I'm teacher's pet, Nah, nah, nana nah. I've got to creep for straight A's. *Chuckle* :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Of course, my employee


With pride and joy *Chuckle* :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

I love Manda in the forsythia. Watch where it prickles her though! LOL. She's a darling Panda. And beautifully knitted. A very big well done.


----------



## trish2222

MzBarnz said:


> True, there are a lot of owl patterns out there, but there would be only ONE Gyspycream owl! It will have the special Gypsycream characteristics and anyone who has ever made one of her designs would know how easy and well written the pattern would be. I say go for it, Pat! But, only if you want to. We'll just be waiting with baited breath.....





chris kelly said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: DITTO


Double ditto with bells on :thumbup:


----------



## Myangelhope

Gypsycream said:


> lol! Our very own RitaW has a lovely kangaroo and Joey design, check it out in the Designer store, its very sweet.


Thank you for letting me know about RitaW's kangaroo pattern. I just purchased it. I know what I will be doing once my panda is done.


----------



## Ritaw

Myangelhope said:


> Thank you for letting me know about RitaW's kangaroo pattern. I just purchased it. I know what I will be doing once my panda is done.


Thank you hope . Any questions just pm me . X 
Thanks pat xxx


----------



## Sharon22209

Please explain what happens when this is closed. I do not have my panda done yet, but I would love to be able to post it when I get it done. I didn't get any knitting done this past week as I was sick. I know we can still ask questions but can I go back and look at posts in this thread? This has been so much fun, I've really enjoyed it. Thanks to both of you gals for hosting it and designing and answering questions from a of us! I would love to be in another one! Happy Spring to you all.


----------



## Gypsycream

Sharon22209 said:


> Please explain what happens when this is closed. I do not have my panda done yet, but I would love to be able to post it when I get it done. I didn't get any knitting done this past week as I was sick. I know we can still ask questions but can I go back and look at posts in this thread? This has been so much fun, I've really enjoyed it. Thanks to both of you gals for hosting it and designing and answering questions from a of us! I would love to be in another one! Happy Spring to you all.


*You can still post your panda on this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html when you have finished it and I'm always around should you run into any problems, just pm me  Looking forwards to seeing your panda*

Designer1234 here-- pm me and let me know when you have finished your panda - and I will open give you my email addy and your can mail me a picture - I will put it in the workshop for you and then lock the workshop again. Meanwhile put the picture in the link Pat gave you here.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here!!

Sorry ladies- The pattern will be a secret until the workshop!

Anything Pat decides to make will be wonderful.  I don't want us to put her on the spot -- She will come up with something extra special for our workshop I am sure.

*So Pat - you make whatever you decide-- We will love it*.

the deal is -- for workshops they will be a surprise, everyone!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED ! PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES IN THE PARADE OF PANDAS LARGE AND SMALL WITH GYPSY CREAM!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html*

This closed , locked workshop will be left permanently on the Workshop Main page - you are welcome to copy and use the information here for your own purposes if you are a KP member.

Please do not give the workshop pictures or information to anyone who is not a member of KP.

Thanks to everyone who has made this workshop such a great success!

*There will be another workshop with Gypsycream tentatively in August, 2014. Watch for information in the Workshop Happenings* -

Designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

